# Finnex LED owners unite! or at least join the club



## jbrady33

I'll start, here is my 3 gallon with a 12" Fugeray on the tank and a clip on Fugeray on the planted HOB, journal in my sig:













Here is my 36 Gallon with a single 30" Fugeray, journal in signature:


----------



## Say Car Ramrod

Ill post up pics of my tanks as soon as I'm out of work! Finnex lights are awesome. So should this be the "Finnex pimp club?" 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## acitydweller

18" Finnex RAY II lighting an ADA MINI-L rimless tank

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller

Fugeray Planted+ LED review here


----------



## Lowe

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower
5. sunyang730
6. BriDroid
7. A.D.D.i.c.t.
8. Psychedelic
9. sbarbee54
10. aspensandoaks
11. BeastMaster
12. Dx3Bash
13. lullafishi
14. Charrr89
15. Cyanider 
16. Onenobee
17. bgo
18. PlantedAquariumMN
19. Duke79
20. spinne
21. AnotherHobby
22. usgetata
23. Julianzh
24. Bryk 
25. MadDiscus
26. SunDevil76
27. bpizzuto
28. infamouz23
29. jonnyboy
30. decyph
31. flight50
32. onenonlyquan
33. aparker
34. solchitlins
35. LICfish
36. xev11
37. Eric the Ricer
38. xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx
39. Brian_Cali77
40. ryannguyen
41. Skybass
42. JustAGuy716
43. krnlgd
44. kwroberto
45. bettaplatyaddict
46. vvDO
47. Discusdude7
48. zetvi
49. Eeyore
50. jeff.l
51. nvladik
52. Bear Sage
53. poverty
54. ConfidentBlue
55. merckey
56. zodduska
57. carpalstunna
58. GBRguy
59. hisxlency
60. Phusis_Eidos
61. natebuchholz
62. onedollarinmywallet
63. stsalerno
64. guatomallin
65. Sagat
66. VolkovME
67. Fishsticks87
68. rottincorps
69. dmgctrl
70. larams67
71. Digital1
72. devilduck
73. fogduck
74. phishfriend
75. dear_iinsanity
76. Aurie
77. MrRiboflavin
78. ktownhero
79. philip69285
80. vraev
81. Bruce_S
82. DizzyD
83. Accident
84. cb747
85. Eddie_42
86. Sluuuder
87. Whjdm069
88. thadius65
89. CSlater21
90. Malefactor
91. KribsDirect
92. pinkman
93. Rawkout
94. jamesyu
95. hryder77
96. .KeepItShrimple
97. The Trigger
98. bulgogiboy
99. mopani
100. Spladle160
101. parrottbay
102. chocological
103. jmsaltfish797
104. vee
105. Whjdm069
106. benzjamin13
107. starfire12
108. skrapsessej
109. johnnytrn
110. the_Chad
111. Italionstallion888
112. Heifzilla
113. rtl402
114. Mizuhuman
115. Dahlyvh
116. AquaPlants
117. Zoidborg
118. Fajita
119. SnazzyJoe
120. gatorsmashed
121. FixxYurFace
122. pewpewkittah
123. Spoonheb
124. PUMKIN81
125. Urbnbtta
126. yellabelly
127. chan011
128. Scrappy
129. curtwsp
130. sonik200
131. chvvkumar
132. Bercey
133. domino
134. chris_ranger
135. loriinpd
136. DayOlder
updated 7/28/14







PROUD PLANTEDTANK.NET & FINNEX SUPPORTERS


----------



## Templaflower

I adore the monster ray I have on my 46! I'm anxiously waiting until November when the planted + comes out so I can replace the CFL I curently have supplementing it right now.



I need to take a new pic already- my plants are growing out beautifully in only a few weeks, and the MR really makes the reds pop- look at that slate!


----------



## jbrady33

acitydweller said:


> I'll have to post when i get home.
> 
> Is there a numbering scheme to this club?
> 
> 1. jbrady33
> 2. Say Car Ramrod
> 3. acitydweller


That sounds great, I like it! & paste the list if you join please!

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower


----------



## sunyang730

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower
5. sunyang730


----------



## BriDroid

Here is Ray 2 over my 33 long! Make me a member!










Not the best shot. I had to change tanks when my old one started leaking. Now I'm running the Ray 2 over a 12" tall tank. Talk about high PAR!


----------



## BriDroid

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower
5. sunyang730
6. BriDroid


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower
5. sunyang730
6. BriDroid
7. A.D.D.i.c.t.

I'd love to join! I have a FugeRay-R and it's great!


----------



## Psychedelic

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower
5. sunyang730
6. A.D.D.i.c.t
7. Psychedelic 

Woot! Sporting the fugeray


----------



## sbarbee54

Add me i have 10 finnex lights and 2 filters and soon to be 2 more lights ince the plant version comes out

Pick one of this pick, I love my finnex lights!



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aspensandoaks

Here is a not so good shot of my 20H gal with my awesome finnex ray II












Also currently have a dry start going with a fugeray (which I will post later) and a monster ray and fugeray-R!


----------



## BeastMaster

Please add me to the list. Both of my tank pics are on the contest thread.


----------



## Dx3Bash

I have two Ray 2's and a Monster Ray on my 120 Discus tank. Pictures are posted in the contest thread or click the link in my sig for videos of my set up. Add me to the Finnex Club!


----------



## lullafishi

Yay! I <3 Finnex.

My tank is a standard Petco 40 gallon breeder with one 36" Finnex Fugeray on top. I've been keeping a glass versa-top lid on (not pictured) to help lower the PAR a bit because I don't inject co2 and I'm pretty bad at dosing Excel.


















I had a lot of starting help with generous plant packages from OVT and I've been dosing dry ferts on a low light EI regime, but this light has been great and I love it.


----------



## Charrr89

Psychedelic said:


> 1. jbrady33
> 2. Say Car Ramrod
> 3. acitydweller
> 4. Templaflower
> 5. sunyang730
> 6. A.D.D.i.c.t
> 7. Psychedelic
> 
> Woot! Sporting the fugeray


Kinda lazy to copy n paste the other 2?? Above me.,,
Add 
Me too. 
10. Charrr89


----------



## Cyanider

Adding myself to this. Here's my 12g long that I aspire to use a Finnex Planted+ LED on. Currently has T5HO but would love to make the switch to LED! 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=355089&highlight=

11. Cyanider


----------



## jbrady33

Looks like Lowe is going to keep the list straight for us in post 5 of this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=4210825&postcount=5

just post your name and he'll add you as the next number!


----------



## jbrady33

lullafishi said:


> Yay! I <3 Finnex.
> 
> My tank is a standard Petco 40 gallon breeder with one 36" Finnex Fugeray on top. I've been keeping a glass versa-top lid on (not pictured) to help lower the PAR a bit because I don't inject co2 and I'm pretty bad at dosing Excel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lot of starting help with generous plant packages from OVT and I've been dosing dry ferts on a low light EI regime, but this light has been great and I love it.


Beautiful tank!


----------



## micheljq

Awesome tank lullafishi!


----------



## lullafishi

micheljq said:


> Awesome tank lullafishi!





jbrady33 said:


> Beautiful tank!


Thank you! Now if only I could have the same results with my fish...


----------



## Onenobee

Add me to the list..... #12.

Will post pictures of the 2 tanks o plan on replacing the light fixtures with the planted plus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgo

Oceanic Rimless 57G
Finnex 36" Ray II (Recently added 30" Fugeray and 24" Fugeray while waiting for Planted +)
Fluval 405
Eheim 2213


----------



## PlantedAquariumMN

I proudly use Finnex LED lighting. I also use Finnex Heater Controllers on all my tanks!!!

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Lowe

PlantedAquariumMN said:


> I proudly use Finnex LED lighting. I also use Finnex Heater Controllers on all my tanks!!!
> 
> Please add me to the list.


Can do.

You definitely should post your beautiful discus tank!


----------



## Duke79

I have a 20" Fugeray on my 10 gallon tank. Does this qualify me for the club? Please add my name!


----------



## spinne

I'd love to be a member of the Finnex club.  I'm looking at getting a Ray2 for my new 75G, and I'm pretty pumped about it.

Here's a shot of my existing 20G long with a Finnex FugeRay on it:


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Just finished ordering a 10" FugeRay for my Aqueon Evolve 4!!! Once the light comes in I can finally setup my Evolve 4, going dirted with it!!!!! Add me to the list please!!!


----------



## AnotherHobby

My Ray 2 is doing a great job of growing all of my plants. I supplement it with red LEDs during the day for better color/warmth for viewing. Other than that, I'm super happy with it! My journal is in my signature... throw me on the list.


----------



## usgetata

Add me to the list please. Proud owner of Finnex Ray II and Monster Ray combo.


----------



## Julianzh

My Fugeray-R


----------



## jbrady33

amazing tanks!


----------



## Bryk

I posted this in the context thread, Here it is again, please add me to the list.
I have one at my desk at work (shown) and I have a Fugeray-R on my 5 gallon at home(I can get picture if needed).

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower
5. sunyang730
6. BriDroid
7. A.D.D.i.c.t.
8. Psychedelic
9. sbarbee54
10. aspensandoaks
11. BeastMaster
12. Dx3Bash
13. lullafishi
14. Charrr89
15. Cyanider 
16. Onenobee
17. bgo
18. PlantedAquariumMN
19. Duke79
20. spinne
21. AnotherHobby
22. usgetata
23. Julianzh
24. Bryk (Hopefully?)


----------



## aspensandoaks

bump, checking my sig :x


----------



## MadDiscus

Here is my quick phone pic of 180G tank with 2x Finnex on top.

1. jbrady33
2. Say Car Ramrod
3. acitydweller
4. Templaflower
5. sunyang730
6. BriDroid
7. A.D.D.i.c.t.
8. Psychedelic
9. sbarbee54
10. aspensandoaks
11. BeastMaster
12. Dx3Bash
13. lullafishi
14. Charrr89
15. Cyanider 
16. Onenobee
17. bgo
18. PlantedAquariumMN
19. Duke79
20. spinne
21. AnotherHobby
22. usgetata
23. Julianzh
24. Bryk (Hopefully?)
25. MadDiscus


----------



## Wasserpest

*According to our forum rules -




Avatars, Banners or Signatures that are "for profit" endeavors are disallowed *unless* you are the owner of the endeavor and specifically request permission from Planted Tank Forum Administrator.

Click to expand...

We are asking you to remove banners that advertise for Lowe/Finnex. Please read our signature guidelines, they are available via the Acceptable Use Policy link on the bottom of your screen. Animated signatures are not allowed either.*


----------



## jbrady33

Is it the graphic or the mention of the club name in signatures that is the objection?


----------



## Lowe

jbrady33 said:


> Is it the graphic or the mentions the club name in signatures that is the objection?



No no. We couldn't make the signature mandatory for the discount. If the members like, they can still keep the signature. Members here will still receive the coupon whether they use the signature or not.


----------



## Charrr89

Lowe said:


> No no. We couldn't make the signature mandatory for the discount. If the members like, they can still keep the signature. Members here will still receive the coupon whether they use the signature or not.


Awesome. Can't wait for the new led to come out! And I like my finnex so much, I'm keepin the sig! Haha


----------



## SunDevil76

I'm gonna add the sig, I love my Finnex Ray II!


----------



## bpizzuto

My 125 with (3) 24" Finnex Ray 2's


----------



## jbrady33

Lowe said:


> No no. We couldn't make the signature mandatory for the discount. If the members like, they can still keep the signature. Members here will still receive the coupon whether they use the signature or not.


Someone should have a little talk a this thread then:
The Current Sat+ club
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=420457&page=3

Which has a contest for club members only:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=420561&highlight=club


----------



## somewhatshocked

As Wasserpest said, removal of the banner is necessary.

The club is not a problem.



jbrady33 said:


> Is it the graphic or the mention of the club name in signatures that is the objection?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Likely because of this post from Wasserpest:



> *According to our forum rules -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatars, Banners or Signatures that are "for profit" endeavors are disallowed *unless* you are the owner of the endeavor and specifically request permission from Planted Tank Forum Administrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are asking you to remove banners that advertise for Lowe/Finnex. Please read our signature guidelines, they are available via the Acceptable Use Policy link on the bottom of your screen. Animated signatures are not allowed either.*


If your signature contained the banner, that's likely why it was removed.



BriDroid said:


> Why was my Finnex and my DFW Aquatic Plant Club pic removed from my signature?


----------



## somewhatshocked

If you have issues with other members, posts, threads, discussions, use the report function to interact with the moderation team.


----------



## jbrady33

In light of the image remove, here is the cut and paste to repair your sig:



HTML:


[URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=425681"]FINNEX CLUB MEMBER![/URL]

Looks like this:
FINNEX CLUB MEMBER!


----------



## BriDroid

jbrady33 said:


> In light of the image remove, here is the cut and paste to repair your sig:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=425681"]FINNEX CLUB MEMBER![/URL]
> 
> Looks like this:
> FINNEX CLUB MEMBER!


Thank you!


----------



## infamouz23

I'm in with a fugeray-r. Just waiting on some hc for my cube.


----------



## CKSasquatch

Just picked up my 36" Finnex Ray 2. I had an old single T8 bulb before. Any insight on how soon I can notice a difference in plants?

Also, the Ray2 I picked up was checked for the 7000k spectrum. Is this the one I want? Or should I get the 7k/10k one?

Thanks!


----------



## BriDroid

The double 7000k is the one you want. The 7000/10000k would work, but be to blue looking.


----------



## jonnyboy

Here's my 20gal low tech with a Fugeray-R! I would also like to be a member! Do I have to jump through a hoop?


----------



## decyph

Please add me to the list. Here's my 20 long. I' just got into planted tanks a couple months ago and have been looking into picking up a 30" Fugeray.


----------



## Current USA

AnotherHobby said:


> My Ray 2 is doing a great job of growing all of my plants. I supplement it with red LEDs during the day for better color/warmth for viewing. Other than that, I'm super happy with it! My journal is in my signature... throw me on the list.


Incredible tank!


----------



## flight50

I think I should be a member I hope. I own (2) Ray2 DS 36". Although they are not in operation, I do own them. Only thing I have done is take them out the box and make sure all the leds lit up. The fixture is great. Low profile and light. I need to buy at least 4 more before I can setup the tanks they go on so I am saving up to buy in pairs two more times.

Lowe this thread put a smile on your face I am sure, lol. Thanks for the recommendation I asked about awhile back. I have taken that advice and I will go from there as needed. If these lights work well for my setups, I could end up with over 1k worth of Finnex LEDs.


----------



## onenonlyquan

Here is my 48" Ray2 over my 33long


----------



## fearsome

does the monster ray come in 18 or 16 inch sizes?


----------



## Aurie

I am waiting till the planted plus comes out. It'll be my first led light. I was going to get a ray 2 but this will fit my needs better. Hope I can officially join the club after I buy it. I circled all of November cause I haven't seen a certain date. I could show you a picture but it's an empty tank with a couple boxes from petco with eco complete in them sitting next to it and a cheap shop light on top lol.


----------



## merckey

Aurie said:


> I am waiting till the planted plus comes out. It'll be my first led light. I was going to get a ray 2 but this will fit my needs better. Hope I can officially join the club after I buy it. I circled all of November cause I haven't seen a certain date. I could show you a picture but it's an empty tank with a couple boxes from petco with eco complete in them sitting next to it and a cheap shop light on top lol.


When will this new light come out?
Really want to get one as my first finnex also the first LED light!


----------



## aparker

Here's my 14 with a fugeray (and a marineland double bright that cant pull it's weight)
Love the fixtures, cant wait til I can afford more!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=206601&stc=1&d=1378902009


----------



## jbrady33

I made us a logo! :smile: Info added to first post as well


here is the cut and paste to for your sig:



HTML:


[URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=425681"]FINNEX CLUB MEMBER![/URL]

Looks like this:
FINNEX CLUB MEMBER!



Updated !
*NEW LOGO!* Here's another cut and paste if you would also like the logo in my sig!


HTML:


[URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=425681"][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/8rrwQrg.png[/IMG][/URL]

Looks like this:


----------



## BriDroid

Great job on the logo!


----------



## jonnyboy

So how does one get the # for the 'finnex club member' sig?


----------



## BriDroid

jonnyboy said:


> So how does one get the # for the 'finnex club member' sig?


Lowe was the one keeping a running tab back on the first page. He was assigning the numbers.


----------



## jonnyboy

BriDroid said:


> Lowe was the one keeping a running tab back on the first page. He was assigning the numbers.


Sweet! Got it thanks


----------



## solchitlins

*Please add me to the club, I want to order the new Finnex FugeRAY Planted+ LED*

Please add me to the club, I want to order the new Finnex FugeRAY Planted+ LED.

It's for my new tank 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## LICfish

Here are my 2 tanks with a Ray 2 and Fugeray! Please add me to the list too.


----------



## xev11

Just got the fugeray-r for my nano. This thing looks amazing. Proud to be a member of the team.


----------



## Eric the Ricer

Here's my 10", cube is currently getting revamped!


----------



## BillV

I just got 24" Fugeray on my newly planted 20L tank, will post when I get a pick. Love it, really bright.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Here's my Aqueon Evolve 4 w/ 10" FinnexFugeRay LED!!!!!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Ran my GLA 36-L (6g rimless) with a Ray 2 for the longest... Decided to try a different approach and will be doing a re-scape soon. Wanted a lower intensity light so I opted to get the Fugeray-R. So far, I'm really liking it!!!




























Here's my journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192530


----------



## Lowe

Beautiful tanks guys.

Question: We're currently developing our new light that will release after the Planted+. Plans are to have it much more powerful than the RAY2 with a warmer tone as well. To make it functional on low-med light tanks, an optional dimmer is also being developed. My question is this- as it is running at a higher power, we need to make the housing bigger. The sample I have here is heavy duty yet sleek, but of course, much larger than the RAY2. Was the slim stylish size of the RAY2 a huge selling point for you guys? If so, we may have to rethink this new fixtures body and work around the heat.


----------



## AnotherHobby

Lowe said:


> Beautiful tanks guys.
> 
> Question: We're currently developing our new light that will release after the Planted+. Plans are to have it much more powerful than the RAY2 with a warmer tone as well. To make it functional on low-med light tanks, an optional dimmer is also being developed. My question is this- as it is running at a higher power, we need to make the housing bigger. The sample I have here is heavy duty yet sleek, but of course, much larger than the RAY2. Was the slim stylish size of the RAY2 a huge selling point for you guys? If so, we may have to rethink this new fixtures body and work around the heat.


This seriously sounds great! I would be willing to pay more for a higher quality light like this. The slim stylish size was only a minor selling point for me. In fact, I would actually rather have the light be wider. 

The Ray 2 emits light from a very narrow center strip, and this causes taller plants to cast shadows over the front and back of the tank, and also causes my stem plants to all grow toward the middle of the tank. 

If you need to make it bigger, wider would actually be an improvement in my book. If it was several inches wider (even up to 6") and the lights were spread out more across it, I'd prefer it. 

I wouldn't want thicker, but also wouldn't not buy the light because of it.


----------



## Lowe

AnotherHobby said:


> This seriously sounds great! I would be willing to pay more for a higher quality light like this. The slim stylish size was only a minor selling point for me. In fact, I would actually rather have the light be wider.
> 
> The Ray 2 emits light from a very narrow center strip, and this causes taller plants to cast shadows over the front and back of the tank, and also causes my stem plants to all grow toward the middle of the tank.
> 
> If you need to make it bigger, wider would actually be an improvement in my book. If it was several inches wider (even up to 6") and the lights were spread out more across it, I'd prefer it.
> 
> I wouldn't want thicker, but also wouldn't not buy the light because of it.


Super input. Thanks!


----------



## LICfish

I agree with AnotherHobby. A wider light would be good and the slim design was not the main contributing factor for my purchase.


----------



## Lowe

From what I have now, it looks like the new fixture is going to be 4.5" wide unless changes are made. The RAY2 is almost 3".


----------



## ryannguyen

Here is my CAD 11G Shrimp tank with Finnex Fugeray 20"


----------



## Skybass

Loving my Finnex Ray2 48". How do I join the club?


----------



## jbrady33

Lowe said:


> From what I have now, it looks like the new fixture is going to be 4.5" wide unless changes are made. The RAY2 is almost 3".


I agree with the others, low profile is important, 5" wide is no problem at all - sounds like another winner!


----------



## Lowe

jbrady33 said:


> I agree with the others, low profile is important, 5" wide is no problem at all - sounds like another winner!


This thing is HEAVY!


----------



## AnotherHobby

Okay, now that's just taunting us! Any better pics? 

Also, are we to expect early 2014 release?


----------



## BriDroid

While I do like the slimness of the Ray II, something wider would also be nice. I would have no problem with something as wide as 6" if you needed to make it so. I really do like the minimal height of the Ray II, so if you could keep the new light flat, that would be awesome. Flat and wide, the way to go!


----------



## Lowe

AnotherHobby said:


> Okay, now that's just taunting us! Any better pics?
> 
> Also, are we to expect early 2014 release?


I hope to finalize everything by the end of the year :wink:


----------



## JustAGuy716

Please add me to the club. Love my Ray 2, Fugeray, and Fugeray-R for the tanks they're on. No pics of them right now - the lights are great, but lately my efforts haven't been


----------



## krnlgd

Count me in! Just received my very first Finnex product this week and I've been receiving non-stop compliments. My plants were dying, so I decided to try the 24" Fugerays. Hopefully this will help the growth of my plants.

Here's a photo of my low-tech tank on it's first week with the Fugeray:


----------



## kwroberto

I love my Finnex LED's!! I have them on all my tanks. I own a 48" Monster Ray (my favorite!!) a 48" Fuge Ray and two 24" Finnex Ray 2. I can't wait till the Planted comes out!! Please add me to the clubs member list!! Thanks!!


----------



## bettaplatyaddict

Me too.

I have a ray2 plus current sat+ for spectrum on this tank


----------



## Charlieeex3

Yey my finnex ray 2 on my 5.5 gallon ADA Mini M aquarium! im curious, would this light be enough for my baby tears? what would happen if i added another finnex ray 2? or would that be overkill


----------



## vvDO

Here's my journal using a 12" fuge on a 12" cube. I got the light when it went on pre-sale and it's still running strong.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=172278


----------



## jbrady33

Charlieeex3 said:


> Yey my finnex ray 2 on my 5.5 gallon ADA Mini M aquarium! im curious, would this light be enough for my baby tears? what would happen if i added another finnex ray 2? or would that be overkill


2 of them on a 5 gal? You would grow the best algae farm ever! . One should be plenty - and will need Co2.


----------



## flowerfishs

Charlieeex3 said:


> Yey my finnex ray 2 on my 5.5 gallon ADA Mini M aquarium! im curious, would this light be enough for my baby tears? what would happen if i added another finnex ray 2? or would that be overkill


 
that will enough for you to grow anything you want.


----------



## parrottbay

I am wanting to get a finnex lighting product for my 12" by 12" cube to grow HC in. What would be the best product? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Discusdude7

Just got my 16 inch ray 2


----------



## jonnyboy

parrottbay said:


> I am wanting to get a finnex lighting product for my 12" by 12" cube to grow HC in. What would be the best product? Thanks in advance for the help!


Depends if you want high/med/low light. If you go to the finnex website they will have the specs with each fixture.


----------



## parrottbay

Ok thanks!


----------



## zetvi

Count me in, so excited that my finnex led arrived today!!!! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=442665


----------



## Eeyore

I have a 48" Fugeray on my 55 Gal community tank and a 20" on my 10 Gal Cherry Shrimp tank. I plan on getting the new Ray model for my 46 Gal Bowfront Angelfish tank - the Angels are jealous of all the other guys' plants!


----------



## jeff.l

Count me in. I have a double actinic RayII on my reef as supplementing blue and Double 7000k RayII on my planted tank. I am waiting for the new planted one to purchase it to. Proud to be a Canadian finnex supporter now that we can get the fixtures up here. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zodduska

Hey guys, just ordered the Fugeray-R for my girlfriend's 6 gallon Fluval Chi. The LED on hers are starting to die and I thought it would be a nice surprise. The thing is though she really likes the waterfall filter, do you think I'd have trouble mounting it or lighting the tank acceptably with the Chi filter in place? She doesn't have any demanding plants and I was thinking of putting some emersed HC on top of the filter if the light works out.


----------



## nvladik

Add me to the list, I have a 48" DS over my 72g and 2 36's on my 135g.

And a titanium heater, and a hang on back refugium.


----------



## Bear Sage

Doing well with my ray 2. Fanboy me in.


----------



## poverty

My 21G Planted High Tech with my RAY2. Please add me to the club!


----------



## Lowe

poverty said:


> My 21G Planted High Tech with my RAY2. Please add me to the club!


Dang, you have a better view than your co-workers that are desked by the window.


----------



## ConfidentBlue

Add me to the list pls, 

Heres a shot of my 36gal with a 30" Ray2, should be planting it within the next week. 

Going to add a Planted Plus when they come out! Cant wait!


----------



## poverty

Lowe said:


> Dang, you have a better view than your co-workers that are desked by the window.


Awesome, thanks! roud:


----------



## jbrady33

I have the same tank!  the glass versa top is available on line if you need it. 




ConfidentBlue said:


> Add me to the list pls,
> 
> Heres a shot of my 36gal with a 30" Ray2, should be planting it within the next week.
> 
> Going to add a Planted Plus when they come out! Cant wait!


----------



## ConfidentBlue

jbrady33 said:


> I have the same tank!  the glass versa top is available on line if you need it.


Yup I've got it  but it won't work with the way I have my Lilly pipes set up for lateral flow across the tank 😕


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merckey

Hi guys, here are my finnex. 
1 x 24 ray ii ds
1x finnex r.
They are great.
One question..
What is the difference between DD and DS?
Can not find the answer from Google!


----------



## zodduska

zodduska said:


> Hey guys, just ordered the Fugeray-R for my girlfriend's 6 gallon Fluval Chi. The LED on hers are starting to die and I thought it would be a nice surprise. The thing is though she really likes the waterfall filter, do you think I'd have trouble mounting it or lighting the tank acceptably with the Chi filter in place? She doesn't have any demanding plants and I was thinking of putting some emersed HC on top of the filter if the light works out.


Ended up working out fine, nice light.


----------



## vvDO

merckey said:


> Hi guys, here are my finnex.
> 1 x 24 ray ii ds
> 1x finnex r.
> They are great.
> One question..
> What is the difference between DD and DS?
> Can not find the answer from Google!


DS is their dual 7k strip fixtures

DD had 1 10k strip and one 7k strip which is discontinued.

DB is a 10k/actinic blend.


----------



## carpalstunna

Just ordered a ray 2, add me to the club!!!


----------



## GBRguy

sign me up. i have multiple ray 2's and love them.


----------



## hisxlency

Add me plz, Ray II on my 20L in my sig


----------



## edstewart5

30" Ray II on my 29G, "Let there be light" is an understatement.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Ok I finally got my Aqueon Evolve 4 w/ 10" Finnex FugeRay LED going on the right path!!! First set of pics are taken right after I set it back up.







































This set of pictures are taken 48 hours after initial set up!!!


----------



## Phusis_Eidos

Ray 2 on my ADA 60-P. Love it!


----------



## Trizzytrain

Here's my planted Fluval Edge 6g!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Trizzytrain said:


> Here's my planted Fluval Edge 6g!



Which fixture are you using? I'm looking to get a Finnex LED fixture for my topless 6 gallon edge...


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Got my Mighty Ray 60, have it on my 3g Picotope Pea Puffer tank! Loving it so far, as are the plants!
Also plan on getting the planted+ next month for my Flora *very excite*

Pics to come once I have everything set up on my shiney new rack


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

I love Finnex 7000k LED's, I have two 10" FugeRay's on my Aqueon Evolve 4 and all of my staurogyne repens have really started taking off with bright, beautiful new growth. I'm sure someone will say "why do you need 2 FugeRay's on such a small tank".....

Well, because I've gone heavily planted in my Evolve 4, and having 2 FugeRay's eliminates every shaded area in my tank. Not to mention almost all of the plants in my Evolve 4 area medium to high light plants, so I figure 2 FugeRay's will suffice lol.

Next on my agenda will be getting a co2 injection system for the Evolve because right now I'm running a DIY co2 system.


Then I can move on to my 6 gallon topless Fluval Edge tank, which means more Finnex fixtures!!!!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Just planted about 2.8 weeks ago... So here's a 19 Day Time Lapse with my new FugeRay-R on my 6g! Nice and steady growth and nice color production due to the red diodes, I must say!


----------



## natebuchholz

*can i also join?*

I have a ray 2 over my 40 gallon tall!


----------



## Aquaticz

Eeyore said:


> I have a 48" Fugeray on my 55 Gal community tank and a 20" on my 10 Gal Cherry Shrimp tank. I plan on getting the new Ray model for my 46 Gal Bowfront Angelfish tank - the Angels are jealous of all the other guys' plants!


If you please.....what is your photoperiod for your 55 gal tank? Tanks LOL


----------



## Onenobee

Onenobee said:


> Add me to the list..... #12.
> 
> Will post pictures of the 2 tanks o plan on replacing the light fixtures with the planted plus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Here is a pic of my evolve 4 with Fugeray r and 2 finnex clip lights that will be replaced by the plant+ lights. I also have Fugeray 24 inch on my 30 gallon tank (not shown) and the PX-360 Canister filter. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

*New FugeRAY owner; makeover coming!*

Please add me to the club. I just recently purchased my first Finnex, a FugeRAY 30" as I will be making the transition from a mixed live + plastic plants setup to an all-live plants setup. 

Here's a photo of my FugeRAY 30" on my 29 gallon tank as it is right now. I'll be doing a "makeover" soon:

1. Replacing existing gravel with Eco-Complete or add EC on top
2. Replacing all the plastic plants with live plants (low-tech setup)
3. Redo the layout/aquascape of the tank


----------



## stsalerno

Please add me to the club also.

Here is my 65 gallon with a 26" Ray2 and 36" monster ray. The Ray2 will be getting replaced with a 36" planted+ once the are released.


----------



## doug6952

*Can I join?*

I don't have a Finnex light yet, but planning on getting the Fugeray planted + when I set up a 20 long.

If it make a difference I do have a Finnex Titanium heater and controller from when I was breeding discus 8 years ago.


----------



## guatomallin

*Finnex Fugeray-RA*

Add me to the club! I recently bought a finnex fugeray-r for my new planted nano!


----------



## Sagat

Add me too, please! Just ordered a Fugeray-R after I discovered that it'll fit on my new 2.5G


----------



## VolkovME

I've got an 18" Finnex RayII over my 10 gallon Iwagumi tank. Combined with DIY CO2, it does a fantastic job growing HC and Micro Sag (as evidenced by the pearling).


----------



## Carlin

VolkovME said:


> I've got an 18" Finnex RayII over my 10 gallon Iwagumi tank. Combined with DIY CO2, it does a fantastic job growing HC and Micro Sag (as evidenced by the pearling).
> 
> View attachment 222897
> 
> 
> View attachment 222913



How do you have your light mounted?


----------



## VolkovME

I just have it resting on a cheap glass top from one of the chain pet stores.


----------



## ryannguyen

Hi people. When will Finnex Fugeray Planted+ release?


----------



## Mizuhuman

I think they said it will be released sometime in November


----------



## Lowe

ryannguyen said:


> Hi people. When will Finnex Fugeray Planted+ release?


Shooting for 2nd week of Nov


----------



## kwroberto

Ugh ....I can't wait anymore


----------



## Down_Shift

does anyone have pics of 2 finnex LED fixtures bracketed together and hung over a tank?

thinking of hanging over my tank, but looks like the height really messes with PAR. Wondering how it would look if I had 2 fixtures mounting to each other. 

I want enough light on the lower parts of my substrate for a good carpet. 
Right now I'm hoping to have a Ray2 mounted ~19" above the substrate. Will try to get it closer, but there's a piece of drift wood poking out of the top of the tank 

2 Ray2's? lol


----------



## Jnad

Lowe said:


> Shooting for 2nd week of Nov


Hello!

Is it possible to run this lamp on 220 Volts?

Jnad


----------



## Fishsticks87

I am now part of the club! Loving my ray 2


----------



## Down_Shift

Had anyone opened up their fixtures to see if the power cable is screwed into terminals?


----------



## rottincorps

Newbie here with a 48" Ray 2 on top of a newly planted 75 gallon. Hopefully I attached the picture right. Planning on adding a planted + to it when it is released.


----------



## rottincorps

Do you think adding a the new 48" ray 2 planted + to my 75 gallon tank that already has a 48" ray. 2 is to much light? I like the idea of having the red LEDs for my plants but am not sure if i am going over board on the lighting. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mizuhuman

yes, having two ray 2s on a 75g is too much light, in my opinion. One ray 2 should already give you high light. It depends on how deep your substrate is. If you want to add red leds you should get the finnex monster ray. Apparently, people have the ray 2 + monster ray combination with good results


----------



## acitydweller

Custom legs for the Finnex RAY II to match the height of the ADA Aquasky


----------



## rottincorps

Mizuhuman, thanks for the response. It is actually a fugeray planted I wanted to add with my ray2. I'm still figuring that's probably too much light though. I am looking at the monster ray but wasn't sure if I would get any added benefit from it other than visually.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

kwroberto said:


> Ugh ....I can't wait anymore


Me either, I wish there was a way to pre-order the Planted+!!!

I so want a 12" Planted+ for my Evolve 4 so I can move my 2 x 10" FugeRay's to another tank!!!


----------



## ryannguyen

acitydweller said:


> Custom legs for the Finnex RAY II to match the height of the ADA Aquasky


Can you tell me how to diy those custom legs?

Thanks


Tuan


----------



## acitydweller

Just some basics, 1/4" acryllic, measuring tape, drafting skills, laser cutter, and plenty of patience. Through trial and error, this latest version is the most pleasing. The quality material used shows best along the edges and curves where light refracts. Time on the laser is expensive but the end result is nothing achievable by hand.

This has been running for several weeks on a tank with no co2 and zero dew or water marks on the Finnex Ray II lamp. The light spread is far wider and less intense at the substrate level. The design works well on rimmed tanks where I have the Ray II and MonsterRay running in tandem over a 40g breeder. Looking to manufacture a few more if anyone's interested. its only going to be a limited run due to time constraints.


----------



## dmgctrl

*Still time to join the club?*

I upgraded the light on my 20 long with a Finnex Ray2. WOW! What a difference. My plants started to pearl once I upgraded my Marineland single-bright to the Ray2. My aquarium addiction has since grown and now also have a 29 gallon planted community that I hope to replace with a new LED system (currently running a single t8).










Sorry for the poor cell phone pic.

In case the pic didn't work, here is the link:

http://imgur.com/lUOHCOc

link to some vids of my tanks:

http://www.youtube.com/user/oahusurfr


----------



## PeterN1986

dmgctrl said:


> I upgraded the light on my 20 long with a Finnex Ray2. WOW! What a difference. My plants started to pearl once I upgraded my Marineland single-bright to the Ray2. My aquarium addiction has since grown and now also have a 29 gallon planted community that I hop to replace with a new LED system (currently running a single t8).
> 
> http://imgur.com/lUOHCOc[IMG]
> 
> Sorry for the poor cell phone pic.
> 
> In case the pic didn't work, here is the link:
> 
> [url]http://imgur.com/lUOHCOc[/url]
> 
> link to some vids of my tanks:
> 
> [url]http://www.youtube.com/user/oahusurfr[/url][/quote]
> 
> You're going to have algae problems soon if you're not running CO2 (I don't see any drop checker or diffuser in your tank). It may be heaven for some otos though!


----------



## dmgctrl

Thanks for the heads up. I am running sugar/yeast co2 at the moment. Considering running full co2. I am already seeing algae pop up.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

dmgctrl said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I am running sugar/yeast co2 at the moment. Considering running full co2. I am already seeing algae pop up.


Start dosing Glut (excel) meantime.


----------



## TonyK

Can you recommend a Finnex light for a 10 gallon. Not looking for high light but would like to grow more that java fern and anubias.


----------



## puopg

24" Fugeray on a 10 gallon is what I run. PAR is insane at the depth of the 10 gallon so i needed to place a mesh screen thing to act as a filter for the light. Reduces the PAR from like 80->40 which makes it a lot more easy to manage the tank. Also, at 50 PAR you can pretty much grow anything. Maybe use the smaller fugeray.


----------



## TonyK

How did you mount a 24" light onto a 20" tank? I don't have an option to hang it. Do you have any pics?




puopg said:


> 24" Fugeray on a 10 gallon is what I run. PAR is insane at the depth of the 10 gallon so i needed to place a mesh screen thing to act as a filter for the light. Reduces the PAR from like 80->40 which makes it a lot more easy to manage the tank. Also, at 50 PAR you can pretty much grow anything. Maybe use the smaller fugeray.


----------



## larams67

Alright, I'm in. I just ordered a 36" ray2 for my 30 gallon. Can't wait.


----------



## Jnad

Hello!

Does anyone of you Finnex users know if the power supply of the fixtures is rated for 230 Volts input?? 

I have tried to contact Aqua Vibrant, but they dont reply.

Hope some of you users can help me out

Jnad


----------



## swoof

TonyK said:


> How did you mount a 24" light onto a 20" tank? I don't have an option to hang it. Do you have any pics?


the legs are adjustable, it just might cut out a couple of the LED's. Or just set the light on the top of the tank, the legs only give a little lift over the tank.


----------



## Digital1

May I join too? Have had this amazing led light for 7 months now and my tank looks better then ever!

24" ray2 7k


----------



## devilduck

Checking in:










12" Fugeray

Will probably add a 30" Ray2 and 12" Planted + soon!


----------



## fogduck

I have the fugeray+R clip on for my 7.5 gallon cube, I've seen great growth in the dwarf sag and all of the anubias plants are putting out a leaf every 3 weeks. I am definitely getting a 30" Ray II when I redo my 29 gallon tank!

EDIT: Oh no, was I too late? Are people still being added to the club? I just realized this thread was started almost 2 months ago.


----------



## Aquaticz

Is anyone using a Ray II DS ( 7K ) on a 55 gallon tank? if so what are you growing - Thanks


----------



## ryannguyen

Just let you guys know. We can order fugeray planted+ right now. I ordered 20" and really excited


----------



## charbot

From where?


----------



## Mizuhuman

here --> http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting...anted/finnex-fugeray-planted-led-fixture.html

You can place an order but it won't ship until november


----------



## stsalerno

Ordered my 36" planted+ last night!


----------



## jeff.l

So jealous of the Americans, you get it sooner then we do. 

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## wdgiles

Just ordered it the 12" Planted +, can't wait till it ships! I'm ok with full price for now, but a discount for the next one wouldn't hurt at all


----------



## Ebichua

wdgiles said:


> Just ordered it the 12" Planted +, can't wait till it ships! I'm ok with full price for now, but a discount for the next one wouldn't hurt at all


I ordered mine last night. Did you pay full price...? Because there's a coupon code for 10% off for pre-orders. :smile:


----------



## philip69285

I was looking into these lights myself. I have a 120gal tank thats 60inx18x24 and I was wondering if 2 30in fixtures would be enough for medium light. I don't want or need to grow anything fancy. I have 2 30in aqueon modular led light bars now with them fully maxed at 3 strips each and I just want a nicer look to my tank as these seem to grow things ok. I didn't know theres a coupon for 10% off that makes me want to order them now LOL.


----------



## carlsagan89

Where is there a coupon available?


----------



## ryannguyen

carlsagan89 said:


> Where is there a coupon available?


Check this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=467457


----------



## philip69285

ryannguyen said:


> Check this thread:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=467457


Thanks!!!


----------



## Aquaticz

How was the CS for you?


----------



## Cancerkazoo

All I really have now is a 75g, with black beauty for gravel and a HOB filter. No plants yet as I have no light










Would look a lot better with a planted+ on top 

Thanks


----------



## Lowe

Mizuhuman said:


> here --> http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting...anted/finnex-fugeray-planted-led-fixture.html
> 
> You can place an order but it won't ship until november


Shipping early next week guys :icon_smil


----------



## Bryk

Lowe said:


> Shipping early next week guys :icon_smil


Ordered 6, and I will be putting most of them to use right away. I'll be setting them up on temporary tanks and start my testing . This is really exciting. I don't think you understand the level.

Hope my order is going out as well next week (6 isn't too many) ha ha.


----------



## stsalerno

Lowe said:


> Shipping early next week guys :icon_smil


Can't wait!


----------



## Onenobee

Lowe..... are the orders on a first come first serve basis? I ordered 3 on the first day we were able to but on the fence to order another.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## carpalstunna

placed my order yesterday, now anxiously awaiting.


----------



## Lowe

Onenobee said:


> Lowe..... are the orders on a first come first serve basis? I ordered 3 on the first day we were able to but on the fence to order another.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yep, first come first serve~


----------



## Aquaticz

is there a par chart for the fugue planted+?


----------



## phishfriend

Ok I jumped and ordered a 48" Finnex FugeRay Planted+ :biggrin:


----------



## sbarbee54

With the purchase of my 3 new ones I now have 18 finnex lights. I love all of them and they all work well and do great

I have the following

8 fugeray

6 ray 2 

1 monster ray 

And 3 fugeray planted + soon to be here





Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phishfriend

Anyone heard if they plan on shipping this week?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dear_iinsanity

Finnex fugeray-r ultraslim here...love it!


----------



## stsalerno

Just got an email saying that my planted+ shipped today! Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## Onenobee

stsalerno said:


> Just got an email saying that my planted+ shipped today! Can't wait for it to get here


Same here! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryk

Not word yet on mine being shipped, I was only checking the forums every few weeks and only ordered a week ago though. So I'm guessing anyone that ordered around the time I ordered and later, hasn't shipped yet. Unless the fact that I ordered 6 fixtures is holding my order up. 

Either that or they are just shooting the emails out as they are filling them right now and just haven't got to mine yet.


----------



## Lowe

Bryk said:


> Not word yet on mine being shipped, I was only checking the forums every few weeks and only ordered a week ago though. So I'm guessing anyone that ordered around the time I ordered and later, hasn't shipped yet. Unless the fact that I ordered 6 fixtures is holding my order up.
> 
> Either that or they are just shooting the emails out as they are filling them right now and just haven't got to mine yet.


No worries. Your large order is not to be delayed! Working on a first in first out basis! :thumbsup:


----------



## shift

I have a finnex on a small 5g cube tank and am thinking of putting them on my 84g tank instead of the t5ho's. Which finned fixture would you guys recommend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizuhuman

I placed an order last week for a 48" planted+. I can't wait for it to ship


----------



## acitydweller

Just snapped some photos to give everyone an idea of how successful the RayII and Monster combination has been over my tank.

On a 40 gallon breeder, the Ray II is rated at high light. This tank is supplemented with full spectrum lighting with the MonsterRay. The lights are elevated 3.5 inches and 4.5 for the Ray II and MonsterRay respectively.










The stem of a Rotala Singapore. The stems are RED









New growth from l.aromatica









For those who have reservations switching to LEDs, these simply work. Enjoy!


----------



## Charrr89

Bryk said:


> Not word yet on mine being shipped, I was only checking the forums every few weeks and only ordered a week ago though. So I'm guessing anyone that ordered around the time I ordered and later, hasn't shipped yet. Unless the fact that I ordered 6 fixtures is holding my order up.
> 
> Either that or they are just shooting the emails out as they are filling them right now and just haven't got to mine yet.


Mine arrives this saturday..! i ordered a day or 2 after the discount code came out..


----------



## Bryk

acitydweller said:


> Just snapped some photos to give everyone an idea of how successful the RayII and Monster combination has been over my tank.
> 
> On a 40 gallon breeder, the Ray II is rated at high light. This tank is supplemented with full spectrum lighting with the MonsterRay. The lights are elevated 3.5 inches and 4.5 for the Ray II and MonsterRay respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stem of a Rotala Singapore. The stems are RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New growth from l.aromatica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have reservations switching to LEDs, these simply work. Enjoy!


Could you point me in th direction of what you used to raise the fixtures?


----------



## acitydweller

Bryk said:


> Could you point me in th direction of what you used to raise the fixtures?


These are laser cut pieces of 1/4" acryllic. Many many prototypes with various widths and mounting positions were made before coming to the one shown above. 

The set elevating the MonsterRay fixture is a new adjustable design paired with stainless steel hardware; Rust resistant and perfect for our application.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

acitydweller said:


> These are laser cut pieces of 1/4" acryllic. Many many prototypes with various widths and mounting positions were made before coming to the one shown above.
> 
> The set elevating the MonsterRay fixture is a new adjustable design paired with stainless steel hardware; Rust resistant and perfect for our application.


Those are pretty cool stands for the Finnex and IMHO, much better (height wise) than the ones that came with the FugeRAY's as they're too short. Any plans to produce them for resale? I'm sure you'll have no problems selling them!


----------



## stsalerno

The scheduled delivery date for my fixture is today so I got home expecting to have my planted+ waiting for me but there was no package and the status on the USPS website hasn't been updated since shipping.... I really hope they didn't lose my light :/


----------



## ryannguyen

acitydweller said:


> These are laser cut pieces of 1/4" acryllic. Many many prototypes with various widths and mounting positions were made before coming to the one shown above.
> 
> The set elevating the MonsterRay fixture is a new adjustable design paired with stainless steel hardware; Rust resistant and perfect for our application.


I hope you can sell them someday with the affordable price )


----------



## dear_iinsanity

Question: I'm looking into buying a ray2 but I don't know if it will fit on my 20" tank, they come in 18" and 24"...help?


----------



## natebuchholz

either size should fit on a 20" tank. the legs have a sliders that go the whole length of the fixture. I would recommend the 24, it comes with more led lights. Its much easer to lower light intensity than increase it. good luck!


----------



## dear_iinsanity

natebuchholz said:


> either size should fit on a 20" tank. the legs have a sliders that go the whole length of the fixture. I would recommend the 24, it comes with more led lights. Its much easer to lower light intensity than increase it. good luck!


Nice thanks...but if I go with the 24" will I be able to make the legs shorter?


----------



## Fuze

The fixture will extend beyond the length of the tank. The legs of the 18" fixture will reach the rim



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbrady33

dear_iinsanity said:


> Nice thanks...but if I go with the 24" will I be able to make the legs shorter?


Yes, the legs can slide all the way in until they touch together in the middle if you need too  Easily adjustable for a tank that is less than the length of the fixture.


----------



## acitydweller

dear_iinsanity said:


> Nice thanks...but if I go with the 24" will I be able to make the legs shorter?


Yes, the legs are designed to slide inward on the track that runs the length of the fixture. Hope this helps.

AC


----------



## dear_iinsanity

jbrady33 said:


> Yes, the legs can slide all the way in until they touch together in the middle if you need too  Easily adjustable for a tank that is less than the length of the fixture.


Awesome, can't wait to order this light!!


----------



## Entplanter

I have been looking at these lights and they look great. Any suggestions for a 120g (48 x 24 x 24)? Thanks


----------



## natebuchholz

Entplanter said:


> I have been looking at these lights and they look great. Any suggestions for a 120g (48 x 24 x 24)? Thanks


This is a difficult tank to light due to its depth. I have a 40 gallon high, same depth, and it has proven quite difficult. 

My recommendation would be to have at least 1 ray 2. This light puts off the most par and would give you the most bang for your buck. It also depends on what type of plants you want to grow and wether you will be injecting co2. If you want high light you may need two ray 2s or a ray 2 and a planted+. More info would help us tell you what would work best!


----------



## Bryk

natebuchholz said:


> This is a difficult tank to light due to its depth. I have a 40 gallon high, same depth, and it has proven quite difficult.
> 
> My recommendation would be to have at least 1 ray 2. This light puts off the most par and would give you the most bang for your buck. It also depends on what type of plants you want to grow and wether you will be injecting co2. If you want high light you may need two ray 2s or a ray 2 and a planted+. More info would help us tell you what would work best!


I have a 37G (30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 22 3/4) that I have a RAY II on and am adding a planted+ to tonight.


----------



## Ebichua

Got my planted+ in the mail today. It looks amazing!!


----------



## sbarbee54

On my 90 gallon with 24" depth I have now 2 ray2 and a monster ray and it is perfect I am getting high light and I have the red and other spectrums incorporated and the fish pop


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aurie

Ebichua said:


> Got my planted+ in the mail today. It looks amazing!!


Peekturs! 


Mine is on a truck... somewhere.. LOL


----------



## MrRiboflavin

Proud new owner of a 48" Ray 2. This thing is BRIGHT!


----------



## Down_Shift

got my planted+ last night.

I already have a ray2 hung over my 60p.










Any suggestions on how to get two fixtures hanging above the tank?


----------



## Cokeman

Maybe you could ask Kevin James?


----------



## acitydweller

Cokeman said:


> Maybe you could ask Kevin James?


Lol. ...


----------



## Aurie

I got it I got it!

First pic is my 46 with a dual t5HO from coralife










Second pic is my new planted+










I can see what people were saying about "spread" .. I'd definately see the difference. On a 46 bow or 40 breeder I'd have to say 2 lights are definately needed! I'm putting mine on a 55 so it's not that deep front to back. I'll definately get another one when I have the cash.


----------



## Down_Shift

cokeman said:


> maybe you could ask kevin james?


lol


----------



## Texan78

Hello, I am very interested in this light. I have a 55G tank, would it be overkill to get two of the Planted+ fixtures? It's 48X12x12.

I really wish this had a timer or the very lest separate cords for the moonlights so I could control them with my Apex.

-Thanks


----------



## Down_Shift

Texan78 said:


> Hello, I am very interested in this light. I have a 55G tank, would it be overkill to get two of the Planted+ fixtures? It's 48X12x12.
> 
> I really wish this had a timer or the very lest separate cords for the moonlights so I could control them with my Apex.
> 
> -Thanks


Do you have co2 and how will you have the lights mounted?

Yes. It sucks about the one cord. I just got mine to supplement my ray2 and I can't control the moon lighting on my reef keeper.


----------



## Aurie

On my 55.. No co2 but will be added after Christmas shopping is over. Do you think it's enough spread? I had dark back of tank n my bowfront I posted pics of but it's deeper front to back than my 55

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

Down_Shift said:


> Do you have co2 and how will you have the lights mounted?



Yes I do run CO2, it is controlled by my Apex to come on just before my lights come on and shut off once the PH drops low and when the lights go off for the night. 

The lights will be mounted to rest on the rim of the tank under the canopy. I just purchased one of the Planted+ to give it a shot. 

Currently I have a marineland reef capable light on there just as a temporary light since I got new lights for my reef tank. Love the marineland since it has a built in timer for the moonlights and the daytime lights. 

On the Planted+ is the red on with the daytime lights or are they separate too like the moonlights? Depending on how they are set up I may just keep the marineland for the moonlights only and use the Planted+ for my primary daytime lights and control them with my Apex that way. I know I really don't need moonlights as they server no purpose on a planted tank. My kids have some glo fish in there that really pop under the blue light so was keeping it for them since they like it.


----------



## Down_Shift

Since no one replied with suggestions on hanging two fixtures together..
thought I'd take a leap and do it up tonight.



more info here in my journal:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4696906#post4696906


----------



## ktownhero

I just ordered a Finnex Fugeray Planted+ for my 29g. It sounds like exactly what I need to get my tank back where I want it to be. The T5HO bulb and high-end reflect just is too much light and doesn't allow me to get a nice mix of spectrum. Can't wait to get the Planted+


----------



## Lowe

Who stopped by the booth this weekend and met some of our staff?


----------



## Aurie

Lowe.. I would have if I wasn't in Oregon. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NevetsG

Wondering if I could get some help or direction in picking LEDs for my tank. I have a 60 gal tank 48"long 12"wide and 23" top to bottom. Have tropical community and would like to make it pretty heavily planted. What do you guys recommend?

Thanks Alot

P.S I was just now looking Finnex Fugeray planted+ and Monster Ray Color enhancing. Would two lights be adequate? or even just the planted plus?


----------



## sbarbee54

Mix the ray 2 and monster ray. Should do the trick


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ryannguyen

Got planted+ today. I'm very impressive, Lowe.


----------



## Cokeman

You don't look very impressive.


----------



## acitydweller

LOL... im more impressive with two Planted LED+


----------



## NevetsG

sbarbee54 said:


> Mix the ray 2 and monster ray. Should do the trick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


thanks!


----------



## Lowe

I'm not sure if my 2.5 counts but I'll share


----------



## stsalerno

Got mine last Friday :icon_bigg


----------



## sbarbee54

Is that 2 stacked or is one a monster ray


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stsalerno

sbarbee54 said:


> Is that 2 stacked or is one a monster ray
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


It's one planted+ and one monster.


----------



## philip69285

*Planted+*

I just got my first Finnex fixtures and wow they are bright and amazing!!!! I'm in love with the Planted+!!! Should I get another 2 30in planted+ or maybe the Ray II or monster? I have a 120gal that 24in deep. Right now Ill be running my old aqueon light and the Planted+.


----------



## dear_iinsanity

Just got my ray 2 in the mail today, IM IN LOVE!!! This light is amazing. Period.


----------



## Cokeman

They are sweet. I thought the Planted + might be too bright for the tank. It's not. roud:


----------



## ktownhero

I'm official now... the Planted+ looks like a winner!





















And just as a point of comparison, this was my single T5HO fixture from before:













It's kind of hard to tell from the pictures because my phone does a really poor job, but the Planted+ is a much warmer light and creates a much more even "glow" throughout the tank. I can't believe how well it penetrates all of the floating plants I have in there (which, btw, there were no floaters in the pic of my old lighting).


----------



## Aquaticz

I have been looking for Finnex par readings on a 48 " fugue ray planted +and a 48" Ray 2 DS
Anyone point me to a chart
I have a standard 55 and want a mid- low light tank - trying to figure a good combination - Thx for any help


----------



## Aurie

I'd suggest 2 planted + and if they're too much you can put window screen or hang them


----------



## vraev

Here you go guys...pictures of my finnex fixtures at work. I guess I am a premium member in this club for putting so many fixtures on one tank. lol

Images taken at baseline manual aperture/iso/shutter speed used at the moon LED photo.

Planted + "moon led" only


Planted + "all on"


Planted+ + Finnex ray 2


Planted+ + (2x finnex ray 2)


cheers,

Varun


----------



## Bruce_S

Picked up a couple of Ray2s last spring, a 48" for my tropical tank and a 36" for one of the goldfish tanks. Loved 'em ever since.

Then I spotted the "Black Friday" sale Lowe dropped.

Now, there are monsters stalking in my direction . . .

Thanks, Lowe!

I've been quite impressed with the clean light and quality fixtures - add my voice to the swelling chorus above, 'cause I really do like these Finnex lights a lot!

~Bruce


----------



## Discusdude7

Got two monsters headed my way! Love these lights !


----------



## DizzyD

I just ordered my first Finnex product. A 24" Planted+. I'm excited for it to come in. Has anyone found any PAR data on it. I was a little skeptical seeing as how you would think the company would have to tools necessary to measure the PAR and would be kind enough to put it on there site but I have heard so much good about Finnex that I just decided to trust them. I'll try to get some pics posted once I get the light in an installed.


----------



## DizzyD

How do I become official? I ordered a 24" Planted+ on Tuesday. It was supposed to be here yesterday but didn't come. Hopefully it will be at home when I get there today. I'll hook it up and post pictures. Its a new tank though so it looks nothing like some of the others posted here.


----------



## Aquaticz

I have an extra Ray II DS 48" 
PM if you like 100.00
local - WLA - Long Beach 
will not ship


----------



## Accident

*25" Planted+*

Just got the Planted+ for half of my 150 to try. Has a better spectrum than my 2 DIY's on the other half. Plants would not thrive under them. I'm going to add a 36" on my Oceanic 58+ that currently has a DIY LED conversion on it. Was all the craze a few years ago. Gutted my Current CF fixture and used the case for the heat sink. All 6500k. What should I add to it? 

And, how do I become bonafide here?

Great thread BTW.


----------



## Lowe

DizzyD said:


> How do I become official? I ordered a 24" Planted+ on Tuesday. It was supposed to be here yesterday but didn't come. Hopefully it will be at home when I get there today. I'll hook it up and post pictures. Its a new tank though so it looks nothing like some of the others posted here.


Ya, sorry. We've been having all sorts of problems with USPS and FEDex shipments lately due to weather.


----------



## DizzyD

Lowe said:


> Ya, sorry. We've been having all sorts of problems with USPS and FEDex shipments lately due to weather.


Yeah, thats understandable. No biggy. but how do I become a official member of the club? or do i just say I am?


----------



## jbrady33

DizzyD said:


> Yeah, thats understandable. No biggy. but how do I become a official member of the club? or do i just say I am?


Just say you are  you're in!


----------



## Lowe

DizzyD said:


> Yeah, thats understandable. No biggy. but how do I become a official member of the club? or do i just say I am?


Updated the list~


----------



## cb747

Im about to become a Finnex member just trying to decide which light to go with. Tank is a planted standard 15 gallon tank. 14 inches from substrate to rim of tank. My question is to go with the planted+ or the fugeray or the fugeray2?


----------



## xev11

cb747 said:


> Im about to become a Finnex member just trying to decide which light to go with. Tank is a planted standard 15 gallon tank. 14 inches from substrate to rim of tank. My question is to go with the planted+ or the fugeray or the fugeray2?


If you don't have co2 then fugeray or planted. Also depends on plant load and desired maintenance level 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cb747

I am currently not using CO2 but I may DIY one if I have to. Im pretty new to planted tanks and learning.


----------



## cb747

Just ordered the planted+


----------



## Accident

*Planted+ 36"*

Installed the Planted+ on my 58 Oceanic. Looks so much better now. All the colors are more vibrant and the fish pop. Hope to see a little growth sooner.

!A


----------



## Accident

*Planted+ 36*


----------



## Eddie_42

#84 Sign me up!!!!

Just placed my order for a 30" planted+ to go on my 36gal Bowfront.


----------



## jbrady33

Eddie_42 said:


> #84 Sign me up!!!!
> 
> Just placed my order for a 30" planted+ to go on my 36gal Bowfront.


 
great combo, that's what I have.


----------



## Eddie_42

:thumbsup: I did browse your thread. I originally bought a t5 fixture. but changed my mind.

I am not planning to be quite as lush as yours, but who knows what reality will spawn from my delusions. Definitely excited to start but it will be after the new year before I get plants, and finish the setup. Will get a journal started tonight too.


----------



## Sluuuder

Just placed an order for a 24" and 20" Finnex FugeRay Planted + LED fixtures. Can finally join the club! I'll post some pics of them after they arrive. 

So sign me up for the club!!!!


----------



## Whjdm069

*First finnex*

I just ordered my finnex planted + for a 10 gallon. I've never done a planted tank so I'm super excited. Sign me up as a proud owner. :smile:


----------



## cb747

Planted+ owner  Awesome light and am very happy with it!


----------



## thadius65

Looking to become a member - I have a 54gallon corner/bow. Looking for highest light possible for plants (CO2 and dry EI). The tank depth is 23", but will probably have 3" of substrate. What is best approach? 2x 24" planted +? and if so, what is PAR for me?

Thanks!


----------



## jbrady33

thadius65 said:


> Looking for highest light possible for plants (CO2 and dry EI). The tank depth is 23", but will probably have 3" of substrate.
> 
> Thanks!



The Ray2 is the highest light option that Finnex offers, with the triangular shape of the tank you should think about something like a 36" Ray2 across the front (set back from the front of course) and maybe a 24" Monster Ray behind it (if you want to color things up). If you don't want the color boost than the second light can be another Ray2 or a Planted+, either way it seems like you would need the second fixture to keep the corner from being too dark.


----------



## kcoscia

planted plus!


----------



## thadius65

jbrady33 said:


> The Ray2 is the highest light option that Finnex offers, with the triangular shape of the tank you should think about something like a 36" Ray2 across the front (set back from the front of course) and maybe a 24" Monster Ray behind it (if you want to color things up). If you don't want the color boost than the second light can be another Ray2 or a Planted+, either way it seems like you would need the second fixture to keep the corner from being too dark.


36" would be beyond the open area of the top. A 30" traditional light fits exaclty, just behind the lid opening.


----------



## quiquik

Have a 50 gal. 48" long 12" deep and 16" from top of tank to substrate. Been looking at the planted +. No Co2 no fert ,,, dirted substrate capped with gravel. Swords, crypts, wisteria, hygro, bacopa, val. Would a 48" planted + be to much light or should I go with 36".


----------



## Aurie

Imo the 48 should be fine

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## seaotoo

I think you should go with the 48. you have some med light plants there so you need the par rating. more so if you have dark substrate. once you have the right intensity then you fine tune it with the time you have it on. I have a 20 long with a 30" planted +.


----------



## quiquik

Thank you both. My gravel cap is like natural browns, tans, you know, so I believe I'am going to do the 48" I could always add floating plants and like seaotoo said just dial in the photo period.


----------



## thadius65

jbrady33 said:


> The Ray2 is the highest light option that Finnex offers, with the triangular shape of the tank you should think about something like a 36" Ray2 across the front (set back from the front of course) and maybe a 24" Monster Ray behind it (if you want to color things up). If you don't want the color boost than the second light can be another Ray2 or a Planted+, either way it seems like you would need the second fixture to keep the corner from being too dark.


Would two 24" Planted + provide me with med/high light if tank w/substrate is 20" deep? Or is that not possible?


----------



## goldsguy

Anyone have the PAR for the Planted+ fixtures?


Goldsguy
120-gallon 
Four Comets


----------



## seaotoo

I have been looking online for the PAR on planted + to no avail. Unless someone measures it on their own and posts it. Having said that, I talked to someone from finnex.ca and metioned PAR should be the same with the regular fugeray. Now if you look at the wattage for the 30" strip:
fugeray regular: 15W... fugeray planted +: 20W, and assuming they have not made the planted+ seriously more inefficient, the PAR should be at least the same. Unless the posted specs are wrong.

thadius, it looks like 2 planted + will bring you to a medium. Go for Ray 2 and planted +, then you can have some interesting light cycles (i.e run one of them for ~4 h to simulate midday)


----------



## goldsguy

Yeah I've also heard it's about the same or slightly better than regular FugeRay. 

On another topic thread on here Finnex stated they haven't released PAR due to not having access to a meter able to detect the red spectrum if the planted+


Goldsguy
120-gallon 
Four Comets


----------



## CSlater21

Add me to the List..

Just Picked up a 36" Planted+ for my new 46g Bowfront.

Havent setup the new tank just yet, but hope to have it complete in a few weeks.

For a med light setup, do you all think this will be enough??

Thanks!!


----------



## STS_1OO

I've got a 16" Fugeray that I like very much...but as with any tech toy, I always want the latest and greatest.

Question to you esteemed folks...shall I buy the Fugeray Planted + or just stick with the original that I have? 

Is plant growth noticeably better - is the viewing tremendously better?

I'm assuming PAR values are close to the same.


----------



## gobluewolverines4

BriDroid said:


> Here is Ray 2 over my 33 long! Make me a member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best shot. I had to change tanks when my old one started leaking. Now I'm running the Ray 2 over a 12" tall tank. Talk about high PAR!


WHERE WHERE WHERE did you get a 33 long? That tank is sexy!


----------



## seaotoo

sts: I don't think the plant growth is much better. As for the viewing, that is a matter of personal preference. I have a 20" regular and a 30" planted+ and I like the regular one. But by all means get it and post an eval.

cslater: you should be fine at 18" substrate.


----------



## Malefactor

Just ordered a Ray2 8,000K sunlight. Have a 48 inch Tank, but only the money for 1 of the 24's right now. See how it does on half the tank before i order a 2nd for the other side.


----------



## Tsuo27

*Would like to be a member*

Will be getting a 20L soon hoping to put a planted plus 30 above it. 
I can't find one for sale though all are currently unavailable, guess 
I will be waiting for the restock.

Here is my week old 10g been holding up on the plants since 
I might be upgrading.


----------



## STS_1OO

seaotoo said:


> sts: I don't think the plant growth is much better. As for the viewing, that is a matter of personal preference. I have a 20" regular and a 30" planted+ and I like the regular one. But by all means get it and post an eval.
> 
> cslater: you should be fine at 18" substrate.


Thanks Seaotoo, appreciate the feedback. Without compelling evidence from others, I think sticking to my regular Fugeray is the more prudent thing to do


----------



## kcsport

Hey guys, I've got a 45 gal tank that's 24" deep and 2-3 " of Brown/red Flourite. I bought a 36" Planted+ but wasn't happy with the light towards the bottom of the tank. I just received another 36" planted+. At the moment I have them on 6hrs each, with 4 hours overlapping with a total of 8 hours. I am running pressurized co2. Does this sound ok or should I run both lights for the 8 hr period? I just moved up from a 26 bow front with a AHSupply setup so this is all new to me. Thank for any advice you can offer.


----------



## seaotoo

It sounds pretty good kcsport. you have good par and pretty darn close to a natural light cycle (you can simulate midday). there is great flexibility with two light systems per tank. it's a good starting point anyways, you can always experiment to find that sweet spot. remember change one thing at a time and write things down.


----------



## thadius65

Anyone know why a 30" Planted + cannot be found? Not on Amazon or any online site. Is this something that was out and constrained, or announced, but not made available yet. I want to get a 30" Planted and a 24" Ray II for my 54g bow/corner. With some lights, 30" and 24" have same amount of LEDs. With the planted, documentation indicates that the 30" actually has more, so I want as much as I can get in my tank, especially with the limited top real estate.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## swoof

I would guess the issue is that the 30" were the first ones bought up. There probably hasn't been a second order come in yet for the lights.


----------



## jbrady33

And its true, the 30" planted + has more LEDs than the 24.


----------



## Tsuo27

Thadius65, I contacted amazons seller and they said 30's will be restocked at the end of the month. I'm "trying" to patiently wait.


----------



## KribsDirect

I bought a Ray 2 and a planted plus for my 40b. I'll post pics later on, I'm doing a dry start so it won't be anything amazing though. I got these so I can move the planted plus to a different tank later if I want, while still keeping medium light. It worked well for my budget and future plans.

When I begin my journal, I'll post a pic. I'm excited!


----------



## thadius65

Tsuo27 said:


> Thadius65, I contacted amazons seller and they said 30's will be restocked at the end of the month. I'm "trying" to patiently wait.


Thanks for info.... It is hard to wait as I want to get started back up!! :icon_cry:


----------



## Tsuo27

Yea I'm in the same boat wanting to get a 20L up and running.


----------



## thadius65

Tsuo27 said:


> Yea I'm in the same boat wanting to get a 20L up and running.


FYI - I verified with Finnex that they in fact are expecting shipment by end of month..... patience we must have!


----------



## goldsguy

I decided to return the Planted+ to replace with Ray2. Could never get PAR info. 


Goldsguy
120-gallon 
Four Comets


----------



## pinkman

add me to the list love my fugeray 20, pic in sig.


----------



## Rawkout

I'm in. I use a Ray2 and Fugeray. Great LEDs.


----------



## acitydweller

Its probably worth mentioning that Finnex has established a benchmark for the hobby where lighting can now be recommended with fairly reliable guidelines due the consistency of their products.

I recall back in the days where people would suggest dual or quad T5fixtures , then T5HO, then bulb types. There left a tremendous amount of variables that would leave many using the same equipment with varying real world results.

The Ray II and MonsterRay has truly made aquarium lighting accessible to the masses while paving the way for a new generation of hobbyists interested in planted aquariums.

The Planted+ has been doing wonders for my shrimp and planted tanks and its definitley a compelling option now to supplement light the warm color spectrum.

Wishing the guys at Finnex a prosperous 2014 with more lights and products to come.


----------



## Notorious93

I have 2 RayII's over a six gallon....I think its overkill


----------



## jbrady33

Notorious93 said:


> I have 2 RayII's over a six gallon....I think its overkill


that depends, are you trying to grow a 6 gallon block of algae? :smile:

that is way overkill, even 1 is probably too much. How deep is the tank?


----------



## Notorious93

Like 9inches with 2 inches substrate so about 7. Its high tech so the plants grow on steroids with two lights and algae is kept at bay with 4 ottos


----------



## jamesyu

I picked up two,
Two Finnex Fuge Rays,

1 10" - on my Eheim Aquastyle 4 along with a Fluval perch light
1 20" - Going on my Fluval Spec V -- going to grow some low to med light plants, maybe some high light as well.


----------



## thadius65

I am finally in the Finnex club! Just received my first of two fixtures. A RAY2 24" that will soon be followed by a Planted+ 30" once back in stock... Getting excited to setup my 54Gallon again. Eco-complete, CO2 and medium light.


----------



## thadius65

Question for current owners/Lowe:

Does there need to be air movement under the light, between the actual LED and the tank top/glass? I am not suggesting sitting light directly on the glass without the legs, but instead placing some sort of blocking along front side and back side to stop light glare from atop tank?

I know the top aluminum is ribbed for cooling, just wasn't sure if top and bottom of fixture was sensitive to heat buildup.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx

when will the 48'' fugeray panted + be available?


----------



## Charlieeex3

Notorious93 said:


> I have 2 RayII's over a six gallon....I think its overkill


Holy crap that's over kill X2!
Even 1 is too much! I replaced my ray2 with planted+ and couldn't be happier.
Unless you're trying to grow an algae farm


----------



## ryannguyen

Does Fugeray-R work on 10 gal tank? I only need light to grow moss.


----------



## jbrady33

thadius65 said:


> Question for current owners/Lowe:
> 
> Does there need to be air movement under the light, between the actual LED and the tank top/glass? I am not suggesting sitting light directly on the glass without the legs, but instead placing some sort of blocking along front side and back side to stop light glare from atop tank?
> 
> I know the top aluminum is ribbed for cooling, just wasn't sure if top and bottom of fixture was sensitive to heat buildup.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ted


I have mine sitting directly on the glass (no legs) with no issues. The metal gets warm, but never hot (you can hold it comfortably in your hand)


----------



## thadius65

jbrady33 said:


> I have mine sitting directly on the glass (no legs) with no issues. The metal gets warm, but never hot (you can hold it comfortably in your hand)


I guess the question is, does that impact LED life? I had heard it does.

LOWE?


----------



## hryder77

here's my happy 11 gallon under a Finnex RayII. Not sure how to become a member but please add me to the list! big ol' fan here!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lowe

thadius65 said:


> I guess the question is, does that impact LED life? I had heard it does.
> 
> LOWE?


Most heat is generated on the backside of chips. It is most important to allow the top of the fixture to disperse and rid itself of that heat in the most efficient way possible and to separate the unit from anything that could be adding additional heat. Not to much heat is produced via the light that is produced, but we always request users to leave air space in between JUST TO BE SAFE as it allows the unit to disperse heat much faster.

I have to recheck our EPISTAR LED specs but I believe the LEDs are rated to run at max efficiently below 225F, which the unit's temp never gets near to. My RAY2 on the glass gets around 120F max. That said, limiting that heat in anyway possible is always best.


----------



## Smeagol

xxxSHyXAxxx said:


> when will the 48'' fugeray panted + be available?


Echo.... echo.... echo.... echo....


----------



## Smeagol

Am I begging for an algae disaster if I put a 48" RayII on a 55 gallon tank without pressurized CO2? (I use DIY CO2 and Excel.)


----------



## bazr57

I figure y'all would be the best people to ask about this. Im interested in setting up a 8" cube aquarium (around 2.2 ish gallons) for just some plants and may be a few shrimp. I was thinking of getting the 10" fugeray for it since it seems to be one of the only LEDs that will fit. what i want to know from y'all is, do you think a 10" fixture would be strong enough to grow Dwarf babytears? from what i've seen the 10" only puts out 58 par (at 6" which would be about my light to substrate distance). Any information would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## swoof

bazr57 said:


> I figure y'all would be the best people to ask about this. Im interested in setting up a 8" cube aquarium (around 2.2 ish gallons) for just some plants and may be a few shrimp. I was thinking of getting the 10" fugeray for it since it seems to be one of the only LEDs that will fit. what i want to know from y'all is, do you think a 10" fixture would be strong enough to grow Dwarf babytears? from what i've seen the 10" only puts out 58 par (at 6" which would be about my light to substrate distance). Any information would be appreciated! Thanks


Make sure you have a large amount of plants. I have one on a 7.5" cube. It grows hydrocotyle and mini pelia quite well, as well as some ludwigia tornado.










yes i was too lazy to take the filter return out of the pic


----------



## Urbnbtta

*Finnex Fugeray for Low/No Tech*

Hi Finnex owners -- need some advice. I have 4 gallon Schuber Wright w/12" Fugeray.

My tank is a solid block of algae. All my other low/no tech tanks are lit with regular CFLs, and are wonderfully algae free. 

I don't mind a bit of algae, but this one is out of hand. I even inserted a few layers of parchment paper to dampen the LEDs, but still no avail.

My current plants are parva, dwarf anubias, subwassertang, some floaters, and a philodendron emersed.

Every month or so I bury some fert tabs, but other than that nothing else.

I've seen some people elevate their lights, but I'd rather not do that because I want the minimal look of the Finnex.

Any ideas, please?

Thanks much.


----------



## Smeagol

Urbnbtta said:


> Hi Finnex owners -- need some advice. I have 4 gallon Schuber Wright w/12" Fugeray.
> 
> My tank is a solid block of algae. All my other low/no tech tanks are lit with regular CFLs, and are wonderfully algae free.
> 
> I don't mind a bit of algae, but this one is out of hand. I even inserted a few layers of parchment paper to dampen the LEDs, but still no avail.
> 
> My current plants are parva, dwarf anubias, subwassertang, some floaters, and a philodendron emersed.
> 
> Every month or so I bury some fert tabs, but other than that nothing else.
> 
> I've seen some people elevate their lights, but I'd rather not do that because I want the minimal look of the Finnex.
> 
> Any ideas, please?
> 
> Thanks much.




First: Hit every fish store in town and buy every oto in stock.
Second: Try cutting your photo period in half.


----------



## Whjdm069

Just got my 2nd finnex. Another planted plus 20 inch for my 10g. Might be overkill but oh we'll. my 3rd finnex is on the way. Starting a 40g breeder. Got a ray 2 for that tank. Once I get it I might add another light if I need more. Maybe a planted plus. We will see.


----------



## swoof

cut your time down (you didn't mention how long it's on) maybe nerites, not sure how well oto's or nerites will do with the crab though. Only other thing i can recommend would be more plant mass.


----------



## .KeepItShrimple

Here is a shot of my recent 7.5g bow-front with 18" ray2, 5.5 hours/day, diy co2. Ray2 is a bit overpowering for my size. HC is nice. No algae on all the plants but only on the glass. dry-Phosphate dosing helps a lot. Picture looks green here but looks white in reality. Add me to member list please. Thank you


----------



## Urbnbtta

Smeagol said:


> First: Hit every fish store in town and buy every oto in stock.
> Second: Try cutting your photo period in half.


Thanks for the reminder on the photo period -- 7 hours total, 3 in the morning, 4 in the evening.

I have one oto in there -- but I don't think it does much in the way of the beard algae, which is the main problem. 

I'm now thinking I might end up trying to elevate the Fugeray afterall and add more riparian plantings to (1) help absorb some nutrients and (2) eat some light.

What's the most elegant solutions you've all seen for lifting the Fugeray, aside from the plastic pipe I've seen?


----------



## Smeagol

I just can't decide!!!! I'm setting up a standard 55 gallon (48x13x20). I plan to have pressurized C02. I want to grow medium to high light plants.

Which combination should I get? 

1) Ray2 and MonsterRay
2) two FugeRay Planted+

The decision would be easier if we had the PAR values for the Planted+ .....


----------



## KribsDirect

Smeagol said:


> I just can't decide!!!! I'm setting up a standard 55 gallon (48x13x20). I plan to have pressurized C02. I want to grow medium to high light plants.
> 
> Which combination should I get?
> 
> 1) Ray2 and MonsterRay
> 2) two FugeRay Planted+
> 
> The decision would be easier if we had the PAR values for the Planted+ .....


24" Planted Plus Par

3": 185
6": 117
9": 88
12": 61
15": 45

Here are a few links, including the source for the data. Hope it helps. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=338114&highlight=
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=495121


----------



## Smeagol

Thanks KribsDirect, but I would need the PAR values for the 48" planted+. On the RayII, original FugeRay, and MonsterRay, the PAR values at depth vary significantly depending on the size of the fixture. I assume the same would be true for the Planted+.

I think I'm gonna go extreme and try the RayII and MonsterRay combo. At least I'll know what my PAR is. And if I don't like the effects of the combo, I can always try switching to a Planted+ at a later date.


----------



## ctaylor3737

I have a 92 gallon corner bowfront and just ordered a 36in Planted Plus fixture. I am looking to get another strip to put in there but was looking at the other lights and it seems the Finnex Monsterray would help the colors in my discus. 

I am looking to achieve high light and have co2 pumping. I am replacing a few CFls. Want better lighting and coverage and also to make my dark spots in my tank disappear! Any advice would be great.


----------



## The Trigger

Just ordered a 30" planted plus. Excited to join this club haha. Anyone else have one of these over a high tech shallow tank? How is your growth? I'm hoping the growth will be significantly better than the PC fixture I'm replacing it with


----------



## Smeagol

ctaylor3737 said:


> I have a 92 gallon corner bowfront and just ordered a 36in Planted Plus fixture. I am looking to get another strip to put in there but was looking at the other lights and it seems the Finnex Monsterray would help the colors in my discus.
> 
> I am looking to achieve high light and have co2 pumping. I am replacing a few CFls. Want better lighting and coverage and also to make my dark spots in my tank disappear! Any advice would be great.


What's the height of your 92 gallon? If you want high light, you might want to consider the RayII instead of the Planted+. Then add the MonsterRay for color boost. That's what I'm doing, and I've only got a measly 55 gallon.


----------



## ctaylor3737

I'll have to measure lol its pretty high. I think I'm going to add a ray 2 or a monster ray with it. I got room will just have to be the 30in

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaylor3737

ctaylor3737 said:


> I'll have to measure lol its pretty high. I think I'm going to add a ray 2 or a monster ray with it. I got room will just have to be the 30in. I have it written down at home. Been looking at LEDs for months lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectp

Anyone know if the LEDs go all the way to the edge on a 16 inch planted plus? I was hoping to chop it down an inch on each side if they dont. Really not necessary but i hate the look of a light overhanging the tank.


----------



## jbrady33

can't confirm the 16, but they all seem to have a little space on the ends. Have you seen this?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=498585&highlight=



Projectp said:


> Anyone know if the LEDs go all the way to the edge on a 16 inch planted plus? I was hoping to chop it down an inch on each side if they dont. Really not necessary but i hate the look of a light overhanging the tank.


----------



## Projectp

Good to know! My 24 inch ray2 has LEDs right up to the trim thats why i asked. You don't have a picture with the trim on before you cut it do you?


----------



## lostraindrop

I finally replaced my hood with a finnex fugeray yesterday. :bounce:
I dont know why i didnt know about this awesome light fixture before.


----------



## The Trigger

lostraindrop said:


> I finally replaced my hood with a finnex fugeray yesterday. :bounce:
> I dont know why i didnt know about this awesome light fixture before.


Wow very cool tank! Lighting looks great


----------



## Smeagol

Love your tank lostrain! What size is that? Why can't _I_ imagine cool layouts like that?!


----------



## bulgogiboy

I just replaced my old coralife duel T-5 NO light with a 36'' planted+ today. After setting up the planted+, all I can say is that it's very bright. Right now my living room looks like a lighthouse. I'm also a bit worried that it might be more then medium light. I think diffusing the light is the smart choice, but I'm stuck on how to do it. I need the glass lid because of shrimp, and I really rather not mount anything to my ceiling/wall. Any suggestions?

The tank is a 30 gallon (36x12x16) with about 2.5-3 inch of substrate, and it's my first planted tank!


----------



## The Trigger

bulgogiboy said:


> I just replaced my old coralife duel T-5 NO light with a 36'' planted+ today. After setting up the planted+, all I can say is that it's very bright. Right now my living room looks like a lighthouse. I'm also a bit worried that it might be more then medium light. I think diffusing the light is the smart choice, but I'm stuck on how to do it. I need the glass lid because of shrimp, and I really rather not mount anything to my ceiling/wall. Any suggestions?
> 
> The tank is a 30 gallon (36x12x16) with about 2.5-3 inch of substrate, and it's my first planted tank!


There's some tutorials around for building a DIY light stand to suspend it above you're tank. Might have search for it. Thinking about doing it myself. Wouldn't have to mount anything to the ceiling or wall


----------



## mopani

love all my finnex lights and was wondering though, does a glass lid knock out alot of beneficial light. my 125 has alot of jumpers and I am afraid of loosing my fish to it. I have various types of anubias and will stay with that


----------



## lostraindrop

Smeagol said:


> Love your tank lostrain! What size is that? Why can't _I_ imagine cool layouts like that?!


Thanks! Its a a 10g tank 20" fixture. I got the inspiration from a bunch of other similar (iwagumi type) layouts that i like.


----------



## dubels

Edit: Just bought a Finnex Planted Plus for this imitation 45-P that is being setup as a Taiwan Bee tank.


----------



## Spladle160

Upgraded the LED on my spec V to a 20" planted plus today. I'm thinking I'll probably need to look into CO2 now. Anyone have any advice on how many hours a day I should run this thing?


----------



## Aquaticz

Pic not on Dropbox


----------



## Urkevitz

mopani said:


> love all my finnex lights and was wondering though, does a glass lid knock out alot of beneficial light. my 125 has alot of jumpers and I am afraid of loosing my fish to it. I have various types of anubias and will stay with that


My tanks glass top is filthy and there is more than enough light.


----------



## waterxnge

How far can the legs of each Finnex FugeRay extend out? Or more specifically, I have a Mr. Aqua 18" cube and would like to purchase a 16" FugeRay Planted+ fixture for it. Will the legs of the Finnex fixture extend out an inch on each side to fit my 18" tank?

Thank you! (Didn't want to start a new thread for this question but let me know if I should've.)


----------



## Projectp

They will extend but the legs are very close to the edge and don't feel secure at all.


----------



## Projectp

Another pic, you can see how far out the legs are


----------



## waterxnge

Thanks for the pictures, very helpful. On a local forum here, someone mentioned resting the fixture on the screws, extended out a bit, on the rimless tank. It just bit the bullet and ordered 16" Planted+ and will hope for the best.


----------



## Whjdm069

*New light*

Just got my new 36" planted plus for my 40b. I bought the ray 2 but felt I needed more light. Plus I like how the planted plus brings the reds out on my 10g. So I have 2 planted plus on my 10g and the ray 2 and planted plus on my 40b. Got some plants on order from h4n and excited to see how it goes. I have to say thanks to the guys that sell the finnex brand. I even bought one of there breeder boxes for my african cichlid fry. Great products and customer support.


----------



## parrottbay

Here is mine but is a 16" Finnex Fugeray on a pico tank too much light?


----------



## ctaylor3737

36 inch planted + on my 92g corner bow front

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## The Trigger

My 30" planted+ over my 20g long. Gets my HC pearling like crazy


----------



## dubels

Finally arrived. The Planted + is way smaller than I expected.


----------



## jbrady33

jke000 said:


> Thanks for the pictures, very helpful. On a local forum here, someone mentioned resting the fixture on the screws, extended out a bit, on the rimless tank. It just bit the bullet and ordered 16" Planted+ and will hope for the best.


You should be good - the screw trick will help. I would put a drop of superglue where the plastic feet slides meets the metal housing slots of the light to keep it firmly together.


----------



## jonnyboy

Here's my new 20high setup with two RAY-R's. Had one and couldn't afford the planted+


----------



## ctaylor3737

Just unboxed my 48in Monster ray
36in Ray 2, clip on finnex 12in

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pwu_1

Just ordered a 24" Ray2 for my 20L. Kind of excited to get it but also kind of worried it might be too much light and I'll be dealing with algae problems. I have pressurized CO2 and fertilizer but I'm pretty new to aquariums in general so still trying to figure out my fertilizer schedule.


----------



## Smeagol

Sign me up. I just set up a 48" Ray2 and MonsterRay combo on my 55g. 

I'm really liking the super bright 7000K of the Ray2. A lot of people say it makes colors look washed out; but to me it's a refreshing change from looking at the murky swamp-like greenish yellow tint of my over-planted under-lit 20g. And with the MonsterRay added, the colors are sweet.


----------



## prighello

Guess I should join in as I have two, a 12" fugeray and a 12" planted plus. Love both of them.


----------



## Stitcher

I have the Finnex lights. Finnex Ray2 on my 55g and FugeRay+Red on a 3g. My tanks are still "works in process". I'm looking to add more plants VERY soon. I need to dim or raise the light because I've been very successful at growing algae. My only regret is this, I bought the daylight and wish I bought the Daylight/Actinic Combo. I think my Platinum Blue angels would look more blue.


----------



## EvilFish

There is any manual dimmer for those lights?


----------



## baishui

Spladle160 said:


> Upgraded the LED on my spec V to a 20" planted plus today. I'm thinking I'll probably need to look into CO2 now. Anyone have any advice on how many hours a day I should run this thing?


I just bought mine today, for my Spec V. The waiting begins, and it already seemed too long ...


----------



## chocological

Got my DSM going! 2x FugeRay's!


----------



## vee

I just mine today from Amazon. 36" for my 45 gallon discus bow front. It will be supplemental lighting for my T-5's. I am trying to dwarf hair grass. Arriving in 2 days! Excited.


----------



## jmsaltfish797

this is my 29 gal cube. rockin the planted + and lovin it


----------



## K8xp

I have a 30" Fugeray on my 36bf. I'm not quite sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Whjdm069

Love my finnex lights. So I added a planted plus with my ray 2 to my 40b. I have lots of algae but I should see it start to go away as the months pass. Love new tanks. I think I am done adding plants. Now I need to find the balance.


----------



## benzjamin13

Just got my Finnex Planted+ the other day. I think I might want another one. Not sure if I want another Planted+ or a Ray2...maybe a Monster Ray? I felt that the Planted+ might be a bit dim, so I have a 30" T5HO on this tank as well. It's a 40B


----------



## starfire12

I would like to join as well. I just received a Ray2 DS for my 46 gallon bow front tank. I would have to say wow, what a difference. Will have to wait and see what the plants do or if I get a lot of algae. Until now I was running four cheap ebay led bulbs and one cfl. Here are a before and after pic of the tank. If anybody has any comments or suggestions that would be great. Would I need any more light. 

Before
View attachment 282378


After
View attachment 282386


----------



## vvDO

benzjamin13 said:


> Just got my Finnex Planted+ the other day. I think I might want another one. Not sure if I want another Planted+ or a Ray2...maybe a Monster Ray? I felt that the Planted+ might be a bit dim, so I have a 30" T5HO on this tank as well. It's a 40B


I'm in the same boat, I ordered another planted plus.


----------



## Nestle_

I have a 48" planted +
currently just adding extra light to a 46 bowfront, in the coming weeks it will be on my 90 gallon paludarium, probably 2 or even 3 of them in the future, going to try 1 for now and see how it does.
loving it so far, the planted+ is amazing!


----------



## mightymizz

I just bought the 30" planted plus for my 29g aquarium.

No one has been able to help me regarding if this one fixture will be enough for both good fish coloration, and be able to grow some plants as well....


----------



## skrapsessej

12"


----------



## jbrady33

mightymizz said:


> I just bought the 30" planted plus for my 29g aquarium.
> 
> No one has been able to help me regarding if this one fixture will be enough for both good fish coloration, and be able to grow some plants as well....


 short answer -yes

proof? Check the 36 in my signature, also a 30" planted+


----------



## mightymizz

Cool Jbrady!

So your only light has been the planted plus? Great!

Thanks for the confidence boost with this purchase! (I didn't want to have to buy 2 fixtures)


----------



## shift

Well its official.. I'm the proud owner of 3 Finnex lights.

I already had a fuge ray/ planted plus and picked up a Ray2 tonight 

I may convert my 84G to Finnex led one of these days once i decide what one to replace the dual t5ho's


----------



## Aqua_dude

*24" Ray Planted+*

Got my 24" Ray Planted + for my 60P. It's really nice! Good value for this led light. It's not super bright, but that's ok. Probably will be easier to control algae, and I know my electric bill will be cheaper next month.  Plants were pearling after an hour! (on CO2). I kinda like the moonlight mode too. Too bad can't do separate timers for them. Also wished the fixtures were dimmable, but I think that's a feature that's probably going to come down the road.


----------



## shift

Make that 4 Finnex.. 48" planted plus is in the mail!


----------



## Patriot17

Just ordered two 30" planted plus's for my 20gl, need high light as I am running co2. Also have a 16" ray 2 for my 5 gallon. Still new to the hobby but I am loving it so far and these lights are great.


----------



## mightymizz

I have one planted plus for my 29g (18" high) that is getting set up and planned out.

I want fish to be a big part of the visual experience with this tank, and am wondering if this planted plus will do that as well as being able to grow some plants?

If I were to pick up another light down the road, which light should I get? I like the idea of possibly a Monster Ray, but they dont put out much PAR, right? It would mostly be just to help the color of the tank?


----------



## EvilFish

How good those RAYs compare to Buildmyled?

Which one do I need to reach medium light for 29g 30x12x18?
Ray, Ray II or Planted?

It's easy to dim planted+ to medium light?

Thanks


----------



## EvilFish

How much PAR for 18' deph tank?
FugeRay, Ray 2 and Planted+?


----------



## swoof

EvilFish said:


> How much PAR for 18' deph tank?
> FugeRay, Ray 2 and Planted+?


18' - eighteen feet
or
18" - eighteen inches?


----------



## larams67

swoof said:


> 18' - eighteen feet
> or
> 18" - eighteen inches?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's 18".


----------



## johnnytrn

Just upgraded from fluval store bought LED to Ray2...my goodness the difference! my plants started to pearl the same day I installed the Ray 2


----------



## the_Chad

9.5 gallon long metal framed tank. 2' Finnex FugeRay Planted plus.









29 gallon PLANT catch all tank. 36" FugeRay Planted + 









140 gallon long 7' tank, 2' deep
RAY2 4' X1
RAY2 3' X1
Planted + 4' X1 








Oh' look a flowEr!










Sign me up!


----------



## shift

Up to 5 finnex now! Just got 2x planted plus for my 84g


----------



## vraev

Update with 3 finnex lights... 2x ray 2 + 1x planted plus + 1x satellite LED plus. Works pretty well. Would definitely upgrade when the ray 2 update comes.


----------



## RavenSkyfire

I'm looking for a new LED for my 45g cube tank (24x24x18). I currently have a Current USA Satellite LED (not the Plus) and a T12 on the tank. It was recommended that I get rid of the T12 (which I already want to do cause it's bulky and ugly) and replace it with a Finnex Ray2 (in conjunction with the Current LED) to get a medium lighting level. I don't want to run Co2 but am willing to DIY if I need to.

Will the Ray2 get me to medium light? Please forgive me if this isn't the correct place to post! I just figured since you are all Finnex users, this would be a good place to get an honest opinion!

Thank you!


----------



## Shark_

shift said:


> Up to 5 finnex now! Just got 2x planted plus for my 84g


 
Very nice. How deep is this tank? Do you run CO2?


----------



## Veritas

I'm up to 4 fixtures now! 1 36" Ray2, 1 36" Planted+, 1 24" Planted+, and 1 Fugeray-R Clip on!


----------



## Aquarist_Fist

Can anyone comment on the longevity/reliability of the LEDs? There are a few Mighty Ray reviews out there that suggest the LEDs will dim considerably over only a few months. Anyone noticed anything like that?


----------



## Italionstallion888

Here are mine


















Day 7 of life for this one.


----------



## Patriot17

Finally got my 30" Planted plus's in today. They are awesome! Only problem I noticed was on one of them only the right side moonlights are working. Not too worried about that though.


----------



## PerfectlyMental

My Ray 2 will be here in two days!


----------



## serenityfate

Are you guys still offering the 15% off? Just wondering


----------



## Heifzilla

Here's my first Finnex. It's a 16" FugeRay Planted+. It's on a 5g. I got it yesterday and I like it so much that today I ordered a 20" for my 10 gallon  The colors are wonderful, very warm. I'm really new to planted tanks, and still learning how to aquascape, so my tanks are nothing special.


----------



## rtl402

Picked up a 48" Ray2 for my 75g. Tank is going to be setup this weekend, pics to come soon


----------



## Mizuhuman

Aquarist_Fist said:


> Can anyone comment on the longevity/reliability of the LEDs? There are a few Mighty Ray reviews out there that suggest the LEDs will dim considerably over only a few months. Anyone noticed anything like that?


I have mines for about 5 months (Planted+) and 7 months (Original fugeray) now, but I have not notice anything like that.


----------



## Lowe

Quick vid of one of the Finnex LED samples going through the auto 24 hour sunrise sunset


----------



## Dahlyvh

Please add me to the Finnex club!


----------



## bigd603

I'm wondering if you guys are still offering the 15% off for the planted plus! Here's my tank journal:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=199235

Its pretty outdated but if I can get the fugeray ill update the journal with a complete overhaul soon!


----------



## Mizuhuman

Lowe said:


> Quick vid of one of the Finnex LED samples going through the auto 24 hour sunrise sunset
> 
> Finnex 247 Sample - YouTube


Cool! I'm excited now.


----------



## Heifzilla

Lowe said:


> Quick vid of one of the Finnex LED samples going through the auto 24 hour sunrise sunset


Nice. Available soon?


----------



## Lowe

Heifzilla said:


> Nice. Available soon?


Not really, still working out some kinks


----------



## AquaPlants

I just ordered a Finnex FugeRay Planted + for my new ADA 60P tank. Can't wait to get my stuff and set it up! 

Just hoping that I can grow medium light plants with my lighting being 12/13 inches away from substrate! 

I'm planting on growing HC but will settle for HG as an alternative.


----------



## Zoidborg

Can't wait to join the club when I receive my 30" Fugeray Planted+ within a week.


----------



## morelight

yes, i'm a member. I have a finnex Ray2 on a 29 gal and fuge on reserve for when i need it. I got pearling with just the fuge on the 29. Wonderful energy savings too.


----------



## Fajita

proud owner of a 48 inch planted plus and i LOVE IT!...please add me to the club!


----------



## j30167

just got 4 36' planted plus


----------



## Aurie

I just bought my second planted plus for my ADA mini M. 16 inches

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidborg

Yes my Fugeray Planted+ arrived!!!! The colours of all my plants and fishes are so vibrant compared to my old Aqueon modular.

I'd be happy to be part of the club!


----------



## Aurie

Zoidborg said:


> Yes my Fugeray Planted+ arrived!!!! The colours of all my plants and fishes are so vibrant compared to my old Aqueon modular.
> 
> I'd be happy to be part of the club!


Is that a 20 long? Jealous. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidborg

Yup my 20 Long =]


----------



## KenP

Like the Tardis.


----------



## johnnytrn

For those with 20-Long and RAY2, how long is your photoperiod and is the finnex at stock height (on the glass) ? Thanks


----------



## SnazzyJoe

Here's my planted 10g with Planted+. Member me? Lol




Also does anyone know yet what the light levels would be for a 48" planted+ over a standard 55 gallon? I can't decide if I'll need one or two for a future medium light setup


----------



## Sinhalaya

1 48" Planted + was not enough for my 55. I added a 48" Ray 2 with that and it seems fine now.


----------



## SnazzyJoe

I'll take that advice!


----------



## gatorsmashed

I just recently purchased two 20" planted+ for my Mr. Aqua 11.4 gallon. It is 11.8" deep naturally...but with the scape I have in place many areas are much closer to the top of the tank. I decided to buy 4" leg raisers for both of the lights and use that as a starting point. I really like how the raisers emphasize the rimless, open top.


----------



## Spike32

Anyone know if a Finnex Ray 2 36 planted will be enough for a 40G Breeder tank that I want to be high light and carpeting plants? I'm moving everything from my 55G acrylic monstrosity that is super old to a 40G Br tank in the next few months and I'm not sure if I need to get a second ray 2, or maybe a fugeray, or if i'm good as is.


----------



## FixxYurFace

Just ordered and paid for my new 30" Finnex Planted + led for my 29 gallon tall tank. Hopefully it will arrive in less than a week, anyone have any idea how long standard free shipping generally takes?


----------



## AlanLe

The finnex light is nice but they really need to redesign the stand. The stand brackets are not long enough to fully support the light. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pewpewkittah

Can I join the cool kids club? Got my Finnex Ray2 Planted+ 30" and I'm loving it!








My tank is still cloudy, just did a massive rescape..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorsmashed

Ok, update: Here is my tank (Mr. Aqua 11.4) with 2x Finnex Planted+ on 4" raisers.


----------



## Aurie

gatorsmashed said:


> Ok, update: Here is my tank (Mr. Aqua 11.4) with 2x Finnex Planted+ on 4" raisers.


OMG I love that layout give it a real sense of depth and danger from the overcast cliff

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidborg

johnnytrn said:


> For those with 20-Long and RAY2, how long is your photoperiod and is the finnex at stock height (on the glass) ? Thanks



I leave the lights on from 11am to 7pm red/white only. They sit 1 1/2" above my 20 longs versa top on the standard Finnex legs.

Here's what mine looks like atm. (Ignore my water level it needs a top up)


----------



## Spoonheb

Currently have a 36" planted+ on my 45G bow front, about to order another finnex light.









Ignore the cleanliness or lack thereof, this is right after cleaning time.


----------



## PUMKIN81

Can I join!! Currently I have a 30" Ray 2. I ordered a monster ray 30" and should hopefully get it this week!


----------



## Smeagol

PUMKIN81 said:


> Can I join!! Currently I have a 30" Ray 2. I ordered a monster ray 30" and should hopefully get it this week!


Ahh, the Ray2 and MonsterRay combo is one wicked setup. There should be a special badge for those of us who have both.


----------



## Mizuhuman

FixxYurFace said:


> Just ordered and paid for my new 30" Finnex Planted + led for my 29 gallon tall tank. Hopefully it will arrive in less than a week, anyone have any idea how long standard free shipping generally takes?


I got mines within 2 or 3 days of placing my order. I'm in philly, so it will probably be the same for you in New York.


----------



## FixxYurFace

Received my 30" Planted Plus the other day and have only had it on a 10 gallon tank with some mini pellia and recovering flame moss. I have only had it on the tank for a couple days now and already seeing noticeable growth on everything. The color is so pristine and can't wait to put it on my 29 gallon tall in next couple days and see the Xmas moss on my newly formed moss wall explode. Definitely loving my new light and can't wait to get another in future.


----------



## FixxYurFace

*Delivery*



Mizuhuman said:


> I got mines within 2 or 3 days of placing my order. I'm in philly, so it will probably be the same for you in New York.


Mine took more than a couple due to weekend but was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Agent69

Smeagol said:


> Ahh, the Ray2 and MonsterRay combo is one wicked setup. There should be a special badge for those of us who have both.


I was thinking of that same combo either that or 2 planted+. Would you mind showing a picture of how your tanks looks with the ray2 and monsterRay


----------



## Smeagol

Agent69 said:


> I was thinking of that same combo either that or 2 planted+. Would you mind showing a picture of how your tanks looks with the ray2 and monsterRay


I tried taking pictures, but they are very misleading. I don't know if it's my phone or what, but the colors in the pictures do not look anything at all like in real life, and it would give you the wrong impression.


----------



## llayz

Finally setup my tank with my 30'' planted plus this weekend and I am in love. I want to go into med-high light.. any suggestions on another planted plus or ray 2? My depth is 18'' from sub to light


----------



## jas1313

Just wanted to say I got the 36" planted+. Went on a 38 gallon. I upgraded from a very horrible super low light setup to this. My goal is a high end of low light. Already some plants have perked up but it's still a little early to tell. As far as the appearance goes I love it. Puts off a perfect viewable light. New to this plant thing so I hope all goes well. 
Don't tell the cichlid forum but I'm kinda digging the planted tank.


----------



## dcutl002

Presently I have a 4x54 watt T5HO and am considering purchasing a 48" Finnex Ray2. Question: are these lights good? Do I need 1 or 2 units to replace my fluorescent fixture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llayz

Well I just placed another order for a ray 2.. will be running planted plus and ray2 30''


----------



## The Trigger

For anyone still considering a planted +, it's been over my 20 long for 3 months and I just have to say I'm very impressed. My plants are growing healthy and lush. The hc begins to pearl an hour after the lights come on and grows like a weed. Overall excellent fixture and at a great price.


----------



## dcutl002

Cool. I need to replace a Catalina Aquarium fixture (T5HO). Two ballasts are blown and I do not know where I can find replacements. Plus, a Finnex is probably comparable in price to the ballasts anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urbnbtta

*Elevated Fugeray*

Here's my setup. I had to raise the light because, as you can see, the algae plague. But I'm glad I did so i could play around with the riparian plants. The light is elevated on an improvised copper tubing stand I built.


----------



## llayz

The Trigger said:


> For anyone still considering a planted +, it's been over my 20 long for 3 months and I just have to say I'm very impressed. My plants are growing healthy and lush. The hc begins to pearl an hour after the lights come on and grows like a weed. Overall excellent fixture and at a great price.


whats your sub to light height?


----------



## yellabelly

*love my fugerays*

Just started a 10gal with dhg and swords. Using a 20" planted plus with a 10" fugeray as support on the more dense side. Will be ordering more for a betta tank and a catfish tank because I have move my fat Raphael cat to a new home. Tired of him munching on my otos and rcs....
Add me please!


----------



## Algae.

29g, 30 and 20 inch planted plus

added a picture after 3 weeks of growth, the rotala and ludwigia grew all the way to the top so i just trimed it, also trying to get a carpet going there... great light for the price!


----------



## Calbears

Joined the Finnex club about a month ago when I purchased a 30" planted plus for my 36 gal bow front aquarium. I've still got a plain gravel substrate but I've removed all the plastic plants and having a go learning how to grow live plants (ludwigia repens and hygrophila difformis). Just bought a very nice dual stage regulator from Bettatail to go on my 20 lb co2 tank I had from my homebrewing days. Dialing in the pressurized co2 right now. Will probably make a co2 reactor at some point as I don't really like the micro bubble look and I think it would make it difficult to notice actual pearling.

Tank still looks like crap, but I plan on rebooting it in a few months with a proper substrate, hardscape, and new plants. Will post a pic at that point haha.


----------



## chan011

Algae. said:


> 29g


I also have a 29 gallon and was wondering if you went with the 30 inch or a 24 inch?
(30.187"L x 12.5"W x 18.75"H)

might be joining the club sooner than i expected...


----------



## micheljq

I did received my Ray 2 DS, for a 36" X 18" X 24" deep tank.

Ancient setup : Beamswork led fixture 10000K 2400 lumens (low light if alone).
With a Fluval Glo T5HO single (Life-Glo tube).
I was not satisfied with light, bacopa caroliniana was struggling, showing eviden signs of etiolation.

I did install the Ray 2 DS (8 hours a day) and removed the Fluval Glo for now. According to the graphics, at 24" deep, I should have 40-44 PARs at the bottom. For my eye, it is not showing that bright, but human eye is subjective. I will see how the plants react.
I hope being able to grow ludwigia repens or cabomba furcata (red plants).

About the Fluval Glo, I could use it again later and put a better tube. Life-Glo is not great for plants I think. I could put a Giesemann midday later, or an ATI tube.

The Finnex ramp is sleek, I could put 5 or 6 over my 18" wide tank, but one think i dislike is the flimsy plastic supports.

Michel


----------



## Scrappy

Sign me up.
Have 30" Ray2 on 29 gal and 12" planted + on Aqueon evolve8.


----------



## DarrowBoysDad

Does anyone have any experience with a single Planted+ light on a Standard 75g for a low-light, low-tech planted setup?


----------



## blinkin11

Picked up a 20" Planted+ for my 10g last week. LOVE it so far. Pearling with my DIY CO2 much better than my previous setup. 

It was this or the Sat+ Cannot compare since I did not pick the SAT+ but I am really happy with my purchase so far.


----------



## curtwsp

I need to join the club.I just got my 36in planted plus for a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## sonik200

55 gallon with Ray2. Set up the tank a month ago.


----------



## dcutl002

blinkin11 said:


> Picked up a 20" Planted+ for my 10g last week. LOVE it so far. Pearling with my DIY CO2 much better than my previous setup.
> 
> It was this or the Sat+ Cannot compare since I did not pick the SAT+ but I am really happy with my purchase so far.



Same here. I bought the exact same fixture. I bought the Finnex because I read that the Current Sat+ was somewhat flimsy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvvkumar

Got a planted+ 30" for my new 20G long from Amazon. Can't wait to get it today!

I think it's going to be enough with excel and flourish. My plan is to carpet DHG. 

Any thoughts on whether this is workable?


----------



## Bercey

Eventually want to try out the planted+. Been running a Finnex Fugeray on my 12g long for the last year, but I'm going to be moving it onto a larger tank. 

Can I be added to the member list?


----------



## theatermusic87

Recently picked up a 24" planted+ and I'm fabulously impressed with it, color temp is awesome, still low-medium light in my 25g tank, but everything seems to be growing nicely


----------



## IDR

Friend is suggesting a Finnex Ray II. Comes with dual 7000K LED's. Said I just need to double check to make sure it covers blue and red spectrums.

Amazon.com : Finnex Ray2 Aquarium LED Daylight, 30-Inch : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies


For blue and red, would the FugeRay be a better option?







I currently alternate between the fluorescent 10000K bulb in my tank now and an R2 Extreme LED Moonlight. I want to upgrade the lighting in my 29G tank as I've described here.


----------



## Veritas

for a 29g, I would recommend a Planted+. The Ray2 would be a great option for a high-light with co2 setup, but the Planted+ has a GREAT medium light for standard 29s, without requiring co2.


----------



## IDR

Veritas said:


> for a 29g, I would recommend a Planted+. The Ray2 would be a great option for a high-light with co2 setup, but the Planted+ has a GREAT medium light for standard 29s, without requiring co2.


Thanks.

My concern right now would be an algae bloom after the change, as there is no CO2 injection in the tank (yet). I'll likely be adding it afterward regardless, but I want to make sure that until that point, I'm not going to cause myself any unnecessary problems.

Would the Planted+ link I posted above still be good to go once I had CO2 injected in the coming weeks?

Also, somewhat of a stupid question, but when measuring the fixture, is it end-to-end across the entire product (so that it fit snuggly on the tank, or is the 30" measuring the LED lamp area itself?


----------



## Veritas

IDR said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My concern right now would be an algae bloom after the change, as there is no CO2 injection in the tank (yet). I'll likely be adding it afterward regardless, but I want to make sure that until that point, I'm not going to cause myself any unnecessary problems.
> 
> Would the Planted+ link I posted above still be good to go once I had CO2 injected in the coming weeks?
> 
> Also, somewhat of a stupid question, but when measuring the fixture, is it end-to-end across the entire product (so that it fit snuggly on the tank, or is the 30" measuring the LED lamp area itself?


sorry, I just saw this one (was out of town/on mobile the last couple of days)

The 30" is end to end. I believe the LEDs themselves span accross 24 inches of the 30"

You will be fine with co2, depending on how high your substrate is, the fixture should give you a nice medium-light range. You don't seem to have many demanding plants in the tank right now (based on your other thread). I'd say you should be able to carpet pretty much anything now


----------



## IDR

Veritas said:


> sorry, I just saw this one (was out of town/on mobile the last couple of days)
> 
> The 30" is end to end. I believe the LEDs themselves span accross 24 inches of the 30"


Yeah, I Google'd my way out of that one last night, since I wanted to get it ordered as soon as possible.

Purchased the 30", so it should fit perfectly across the 29G.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cmdR_CHRIS

I would love to join this club. I have had my 24" Planted + on my 20 gallon high planted tank since last December. Love this light. Perfect except for the short power cord. My tank sits on a 3' bookshelf and the cord barely reaches the socket.


----------



## domino

Add me to the club. I am starting my first planted tank, a 20L, and have a Finnex FugeRay Planted +. It looks great. I will take some pics when I get my plants in the next day or two. Looks like I will be adding more Finnex, to a 20H and a 55 gallon.


----------



## chris_ranger

Finnex ray 2 and planted+


----------



## loriinpd

Please add me to the list.

I just got my Planted+ for my aqueon evolve8. It is MUCH brighter then the stock light, so I am a little worried about getting algae.

The tank is 12" tall and my substrate is 3" thick. I've reduced the photo period from 8hrs down to 6hrs. I was dosing Flourish comp. 1x per week, and Flourish excel 2x per week. No injected C02.

Can anyone recommend any adjustments I should be making in order to avoid algae?.


----------



## xev11

You can also use some kind of top for the tank. Depending on the opacity it will reduce the light.


----------



## Italionstallion888

Ultra slim r on both


----------



## DayOlder

Please add me to club membership. Have a 24" Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights. It's currently in for warranty work so cannot take a picture but will soon as it is returned, soon I hope. Miss it.


----------



## kbhenze

I just got and in process of setting up a MR. Auqua 11.6 gal tank 20" long 12" wide 12" deep. I have a Finnex Planted + clip on (10") will this be enough for a low light plants, or should I get a 20"


----------



## theatermusic87

Just added a second light, this time a fugeray-r to my 3 gallon tetra half moon shrimp tank. So far I'm very very pleased


----------



## Emplanted

Ok finnex users. 
I have a 45x30x45 ada tank. 
Injection co2 and med-high light plants
Ray 2? Or something else.
I need. 18" light.
Thanks!


----------



## xxstitch69xx

Not the best shot, WC overdue but here's my shot at a planted tank.

Currently using a Planted+ & plan to add two more Finnex fixtures within the next two weeks.










50% wc, driftwood added, plants added.


----------



## perezdr

*Finnex FugeRay Planted+*

Please add me to the club with a Finnex FugeRay Planted+ that I purchase this week. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## themick

Add me to the club with 2 finnex 36 inch


----------



## jmelvin

Add me, Ray2 and Planted+ on my 55g.


----------



## theepan

*finnex club membership*

please add me . i currently have finnex fuge ray 12 inch on my nano tank .


----------



## brooksie321

New planted plus 20t rescape, here's a before and after. New setup is high tech..


----------



## xxstitch69xx

Last pic was Aug 14th.
This pic is Aug 30th.










Planted+ only.
Tuesday i'm collecting my Monster Ray & Ray 2.
I'll update accordingly xD


----------



## Italionstallion888

Mine came in today! 


















I now own 3 finnex lights


----------



## amcoffeegirl

Can I join?-just added a 30 inch planted+ on my 36g bf tank.
We will see where this leads.


----------



## xxstitch69xx

Planted+
Ray2 and
Monster Ray


----------



## amcoffeegirl

What size tank is that one with 3 lights?


----------



## Italionstallion888

I now have two finnex planted+ on the 29g, makes 4 finnex lights in my home now.









I love these lights, best purchase to date!


----------



## AlanLe

2 eco series...oops wrong thread



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster

Just wanted to update. My Finnex stable has grown. Includes 24" Planted+ (60P), 36" Fugeray (12L), 12" Planted+ (30 cube), 12" Fugeray (mini-S), 24" Fugeray (60F), 18" Fugeray (3.2L), 10" Fugeray (20 cube) & 24" Ray 2 (20H). Love these lights! :bounce:

Snag 60P










Kahawai 12L










MixedGreens 30C










Ultimus mini-S










Kopje 60F










Collage 3.2L










MacAquarium 20C








Farm 20H


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Guys, can someone help me with something........what's the longest distance a Ray II can cover(body + ?!? more inches).

I have a 33gal rimless tanks and the length of the tank is 31.5" measured from the outside of each side.....I'd like to get a 30" fixture.

Please lemme know as soon as you can as I found a good deal on a 30" Ray II and I wouldn't wanna waste the chance to get one.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Anyone cares to tell me how long can the legs stretch on a Finex fixture ?!?!

Thanks.


----------



## swoof

maybe 3/4 of an inch on either side. . . . You can use wire in the slots for the legs using makeshift hangers to hang the light too.


----------



## mattinmd

Agreed, only a little bit longer than the fixture body.

That said, they can be pushed in to be shorter than the fixture body, as they ride along the sides of the fixture like rails. 

This is quite different from what some competitors do where they use wires that extend out to be longer, but can never be shorter than the fixture body itself.


----------



## Jason F

I'm new to the site but I thought I would stop by and say hi. I've got a 48" Ray2 on my 75g which was supposed to be a planted adult discus tank and has turned into a juvenile discus grow out. For now I think it's probably way more light than needed but someday I'll get it planted. I also have a 30" planted+ on my 29g which is my new attempt at a planted tank.
I absolutely love these finnex lights and will be getting more in the future.


----------



## pannyx

I've got a planted plus on my Betta tank and will be buying a 24" planted plus for my 17 gallon in the next few days. I really like Finnex lights!


----------



## umarnasir335

Add me to the club, please 

I have a 36 inch planted+ and a 30 inch ray ii, both on a 20 gallon long.


----------



## Insomnia

got a 36'' planted+ on my 30 gallon


----------



## spdskr

30" Ray II on standard 29 gallon

Had this light for over a month. Stem plants pearl easily.


----------



## knm<><

I have a 30" Planted+ Over my 20 Long and a 12" Stingray on my 7.5 cube. I also have an unused 12" Planted+ that I want to use for a small Aquaponics project I'm thinking of using. I'd love to join the club.


----------



## familytank

my new dirted tank with my new 30" Ray2 on top

Make me a member please, thank you


----------



## falcooo

Finnex 7.5g Planted+ Low Iron Nano Cube….link in signature


----------



## RoseTyler

My Stingray comes tomorrow! I can't wait.


----------



## swoof

RoseTyler said:


> My Stingray comes tomorrow! I can't wait.


Is that supposed to be Fuge-Ray? (darn spell check on phones right?)


----------



## AquarticArty

I have 3 Finnex lights. Awesome Lights!:hihi:


----------



## krackerjack82

I wanted just a little more light so I added a stingray to go with my duel t5ho.. loving my finnex light. now I want to replace my t5's

Bump: any word on when the new planted +2 might be coming out?


----------



## Lowe

krackerjack82 said:


> I wanted just a little more light so I added a stingray to go with my duel t5ho.. loving my finnex light. now I want to replace my t5's
> 
> Bump: any word on when the new planted +2 might be coming out?


The Planted+ 24/7 should be coming in April. Here's a quick sneak peak shot of the remote I just got:


----------



## krackerjack82

is the par for new planted + 24/7 going to be any higher than the current planted +?


----------



## Lowe

krackerjack82 said:


> is the par for new planted + 24/7 going to be any higher than the current planted +?


We expect it to be similar. The 24/7 offers a ton more customizability though. Higher powered units are scheduled to be released down the road ...those release dates are still TBD.


----------



## Italionstallion888

do you guys offer trade in value for someone that bought 2 planted+ but should have bought 1 planted+ and 1 ray2 instead lol


----------



## dru

Italionstallion888 said:


> do you guys offer trade in value for someone that bought 2 planted+ but should have bought 1 planted+ and 1 ray2 instead lol


Does any company do this?


----------



## Italionstallion888

dru said:


> Does any company do this?


I have a few local companies that do, but figured it was worth a shot/more in jest lol


----------



## theatermusic87

Lowe said:


> The Planted+ 24/7 should be coming in April. Here's a quick sneak peak shot of the remote I just got:


that looks perfect! I love that style of button over the "dimple" style everything seems to be coming with today...

Any idea if its waterproof or floats? I can see myself being clumsy and dropping it in the tank on accident


----------



## Hockiumguru

What is the anticipated cost of the new ones vs the old planted +?

Would a fugeray 24" be sufficient on a 20g 24x16x12, substrate at 13" depth, dwarf hairgrass being the most demanding plant in the tank, no c02 or ferts, tho I do use Aquasoil Amazonia which provides nutrients. Or should I consider the planted +?


----------



## HangerS

1st post =)

Hey from Sweden. Installed my 18" and 36" Ray 2 DS´s in Biconeo-aquascaping profiles for Juwel tanks on my Trigon 350 yesterday. 

The Finnex Ray´s was a perfect fit for those Profiles (available for Juwel and Eheim). Just slide them in.























































//Jake


----------



## Hockiumguru

Just got my 24" planted + the other day, makes my OEBT's look great!


----------



## redfokker

I've joined the club! I bought a Fugeray off Ebay for my 29 and was have not been too happy with the output. So on Thursday, my new Planted + 30" arrives and I'll add it to the system. I'll post some before and after shots later. Low tech planted with DIY CO2 and ferts, hopefully I'll get some better growth with the Planted + in the mix!:icon_smil


----------



## lksdrinker

Crap...I'm really late to the party. 

I've had a 48" planted + that I originally had for my 72 gallon bowfront but is currently residing atop a 55 gallon tank. 

I've also got a 24" planted + on my 20 long.

and then I've got 2 x 36" finnex stingray's across a rack of 10 gallons; and just this week picked up a clipon stingray for a nano tank (got the light used "but in perfect working order"....and its missing the all important clip which seems to be a vital component of a clip light! Light works well so I'll figure out a way to mount it somehow)


----------



## Andrew H

moved.


----------



## 2HousePlague

Here's my 40 with a FugeRay...





























2hp


----------



## Scott Page

Just added a Stingray. Not impressed. I think Finnex might hurt their reputation with this light. It does fill the "I want LED but can't afford to do it right" niche.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Planted plus on my 20g shrimp tank.  My BN had 27 babies so they are in the tank for now.


----------



## BanzaiJoe

Have a 36" Ray2DS on my 46 bowfront. I may have to raise it up a bit though.


----------



## Andrewtfw

I have a 36" Ray2 and a 24" Ray2 on my 40b. I run co2, but can't get hair grass to grow. does the Fugeray have a higher PAR rating?


----------



## The-Influence

I am using a 24" Ray 2 on my 36 gallon .... I love these ! And as soon as I find a way to get these fixtures to Canada , I plan on getting a few of the +planted 


Blake


----------



## flippydoo

40 breeder just got upgraded. It now sports a Ray2 AND Planted Plus 36". The difference is amazing.


----------



## Sparklescale

I just joined the club with a Finnex 7.5g cube and light. Can't wait to get it set up!


----------



## theatermusic87

Scott Page said:


> Just added a Stingray. Not impressed. I think Finnex might hurt their reputation with this light. It does fill the "I want LED but can't afford to do it right" niche.


What dont you like about it? Im sort of looking at them for a future shallower tank...


----------



## swoof

Andrewtfw said:


> I have a 36" Ray2 and a 24" Ray2 on my 40b. I run co2, but can't get hair grass to grow. does the Fugeray have a higher PAR rating?


Just wondering do you trim your hair grass at all? Most hair grass will spread faster if trimmed close to the substrate. 

Planted plus is supposed to have a par between fuge ray and Ray 2.


----------



## The-Influence

I have never trimmed mine as you can see lol and it spreads like wild fire ....


----------



## jcmrkting

*Finnex Ray2 Daylight on 30 Long.*

Finnex Ray2 Daylight on 30 Long.


----------



## squatingdog

still a work in progress


----------



## brooksie321

Here's what you can do with an extra planted plus and airplants!


----------



## theatermusic87

brooksie321 said:


> Here's what you can do with an extra planted plus and airplants!
> View attachment 449585
> View attachment 449593


That looks really cool! is that another finnex light hanging over everything?


----------



## brooksie321

theatermusic87 said:


> That looks really cool! is that another finnex light hanging over everything?


Thanks! I enjoy the stacked up look, it's a 24" planted plus above the 36" bml. I use planted plus on 2 other tanks with great results.


----------



## Pencil2Print

I ordered myself the FugeRay Planted +. it should be shipped today or tomorrow. yay!

I feel confident in the order by everyone's posts and photos here!

I am just not 100% sure if it would fit on my 9 gal ehiem.. stupid me forgot to measure before ordering, lol


----------



## rebelbuck1993

how will the planted + work on a 40b i only need to light up the back half with good med to high light.


----------



## WalaxR

Glad to finally join the club today. I Just picked up my first finnex lights. 
2 x 48" planted plus
2 x 30" ray 2
1 x 18" ray 2


----------



## prepojoe

Beautiful tanks! I just purchased the Finnex Fugeray Planted + and love it!


----------



## uscgjay

Just got my Planted+ 24/7 two days ago.


----------



## PsymonPsays

Been a Finnex owner since my first tank I started earlier this year. Started with a 30" Planted+ 24/7 on my 54 gallon corner bowfront tank. Just recently upgraded to a 30" Ray2 and pressurized CO2, but have decided to downgrade the tank size to a 20 long (30 x 12 x 12) or a 29 tall (30 x 12 x 16). Anyone had any luck with the Ray2 on tanks as shallow as 12-16"? Concerned that injecting CO2 with the Ray2 that close to the substrate will be an algae nightmare lol.


----------



## getzbuzy

I literally JUST took my Finnex Ray 2 out of its box 10 minutes ago....and this is the first thread I saw when I logged in. LMAO. I'll take it as a good sign. 

Setting up my first planted tank. Just got a 75 gallon. Picking up my co2 system on Friday. Should be ordering my plants by next week!!!!

I'll be starting a journal shortly.

Happy to be part of the club.


----------



## sohankpatel

Just got my Ray 2 a month ago, 48 inches.


----------



## Wilderman204

Loving my new Finnex LED!!
Had this 48" planted 24/7 on this newly set up dirted tank for just over a month. No co2 Everything is really growing well. I've never seen giant hairgrass spread so quickly underwater. The light is Crazy slim, and never seems to get hot at all, just warm.And I love the 24/7 feature, now my fish don't get startled every morning by instant light lol.


----------



## sphearion

Its safe to add me to the list as well. Just setup a 55g planted community tank, with 48" Finnex Planted+ 24/7. Absolutely loving it so far.


----------



## amodernstitch

I was pretty set to order the Planted Plus for my new 100H (is that the way to denote that my 100 gallon tank is 24 inches tall?)

I like the options of programing the light. 
Is ramp up important? 

What does it mean to join this club?? just follow this thread? 

I am fairly new to the forum and learning the lay of the land here. 

All thoughts and opinions are welcomed. 

Maria


----------



## Amphiprion1

Loving my 20" 24/7 on my high tech spec v. Great growth even at 50%. 24/7 mode is too bright for my little tank, though.


----------



## amodernstitch

@Wilderman204 what is the plant on the right hand side of the tank with the ruffled looking leaves?


----------



## Wilderman204

amodernstitch said:


> @Wilderman204 what is the plant on the right hand side of the tank with the ruffled looking leaves?


That was Aponogeton Boivianus.Did amazing for me at first, but then I came to find it had been using the nutrients stored in it bulb. It had a bulb bigger than a golf ball, when I removed it most of the bulb was gone. My temp was too low, and ph and TDS too high for it. It also requires a dormant period. It's absolutely beautiful when grown in proper conditions, but it's gotta be the slowest growing Aponogeton. It as.lso requires a rich substrate, and likes good current/flow. Was My first attempt at a more advanced plant, I will try it again if I ever get into high tech/CO2.


----------



## SankenAquaticFoliage

theatermusic87 said:


> That looks really cool! is that another finnex light hanging over everything?


Say how did you get the "Planted + Owner" tag? like my Ray Series tag

Bump:


theatermusic87 said:


> That looks really cool! is that another finnex light hanging over everything?


How did you get your "Planted + Owner" tag? Like my "Ray Series Owner" tag. Could you send me the link?


----------



## Roarke

Hey guys. Happy owner of a finnex stingray. It's a great light! I'm upgrading to "high tech" and I'm considering the planted plus 24/7.

One thing that concerns me is I'm getting conflicting information about using this light on a timer, as opposed to using the 24/7 mode. If you set it at the brightest setting and save that, when power cycled at the wall (Not using the remote!) will it remember that setting? Thanks!


----------



## theatermusic87

SankenAquaticFoliage said:


> Say how did you get the "Planted + Owner" tag? like my Ray Series tag
> 
> Bump:
> 
> How did you get your "Planted + Owner" tag? Like my "Ray Series Owner" tag. Could you send me the link?


I'm not 100% sure but i think i found it originally somewhere in this thread... I am not in anyway the creator of this, I am simply sharing it for others same as it was shared with me. Either way it is 



HTML:


[URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=425681"][IMG]http://i57.tinypic.com/30uphev.png[/IMG][/URL]

and will display as


----------



## jmeeter

Would a Ray2 or Planted+ be better for a 18" tall 35G with ferts and pressurized CO2?


----------



## jmeeter

I'll be part of the club... Soon!


----------



## organic sideburns

Hey all. I will be setting up a medium tech 40 breeder peaceful community tank. I want ferns, mosses, anubias, dwarf sag, Marsilea Minuta. I plan on doing pool filter sand as most of my plants won't need to be in the substrate.

My question is, what type of finnex light would be best for this set up? No co2 for right now, a few simple ferts, and I want to avoid algae as much as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Aparker2005

I've now got 2 30" planted plus 24/7s, and a 48" planted plus!


----------



## number1sixerfan

I'm getting ready to order a 48' Planted 24/7. Are there any good models out there for hanging these? I know a member on here was selling parts but I'm not sure if he's still on here. 

Any good diy solutions that have worked? I'm looking to create an adjustable system.


----------



## AbbeysDad

I'm in - I recently got the 48" Finnex Planted+ 24/7 for my 60g Marineland. I quite like the 24/7 mode but may need to adjust after replacing plastic with real plants!


----------



## MasterAlgaeGrower

Can i join? Here is my 29 Gal with planted +


----------



## quangtm

Can i join this group? Here is my 20 Gal with Planted + 247


----------



## Fiala06

Ray 2 and Monster Ray (great combination) Just redid my scape so its still growing in. 

40B, EI Dosing and CO2.


----------



## AbbeysDad

I'm in - 48" Planted+ 24/7 on my 60g newly planted tank!


----------



## JuanSan

Hi there I posted in the lighting forum but maybe my fellow finnex light owners can help!! I want to know the best distance to place two finnex lights from eachother, one 18" ray 2ds and the other a 24" planted plus. More specifics and picture in the link!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1042338


----------



## Plantednoob7

75G with 48" planted + 24/7


----------



## badbart

75g Gallon with two planted plus 24/7s. I can't seem to run both on the 24 hour cycle too light for my CO2, EI tank. Anyone able to run two planted plus 24/7s without algae problems?


----------



## scubabob

I don't have finnex yet, but looking to get one because of the great reviews!

Maybe I can get some help from the experts here: 

What should I use for my 20 gallon tank? Dimensions are: 12.5 in deep x 24.1 in wide x 19.1 in high. I have a 2 inch substrate in there and don't plan to set up CO2 (yet!) 

Thank you for the inputs!


----------



## kinzo

scubabob said:


> I don't have finnex yet, but looking to get one because of the great reviews!
> 
> Maybe I can get some help from the experts here:
> 
> What should I use for my 20 gallon tank? Dimensions are: 12.5 in deep x 24.1 in wide x 19.1 in high. I have a 2 inch substrate in there and don't plan to set up CO2 (yet!)
> 
> Thank you for the inputs!


Can't go wrong with a 24" finnex fugeray planted plus:

http://smile.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeRay-Planted-Aquarium-Moonlights/dp/B00GH9HURE?ie=UTF8&keywords=finnex%20fugeray%20planted%20plus&qid=1465337808&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## scubabob

Thanks Kinzo! Yeah I've been hearing that seems to be a top choice! 


kinzo said:


> Can't go wrong with a 24" finnex fugeray planted plus:
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Finnex-Fuge...lanted plus&qid=1465337808&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## scubabob

kinzo said:


> Can't go wrong with a 24" finnex fugeray planted plus:
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Finnex-Fuge...lanted plus&qid=1465337808&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1



Is the additional expense for the Ray 2 worth it over the Planted+?


----------



## Nlewis

scubabob said:


> Is the additional expense for the Ray 2 worth it over the Planted+?


No, the Ray 2 will be way to much light if you're not planing on running co2 and fertilizers.


----------



## scubabob

Nlewis said:


> No, the Ray 2 will be way to much light if you're not planing on running co2 and fertilizers.


Got it! Thanks Nlewis!


----------



## Plantednoob7

badbart said:


> 75g Gallon with two planted plus 24/7s. I can't seem to run both on the 24 hour cycle too light for my CO2, EI tank. Anyone able to run two planted plus 24/7s without algae problems?



Have you made sure there aren't other causes for the algae? I feel there isn't a ton of light from the 24/7. Maybe for few hours light is pretty strong but other than that it doesn't seem high. I'm running co2 and dosing the seachem fert schedule. 

Once I got rid of my algae from the new tank start-up my tank is doing well, although not running two of the 24/7. 

Have you considered running one on 24/7 and the other on a timer with color of your choosing? 

I just ordered a stingray just for supplimental light to help my fish colors pop more. 

I was considering the monster ray but since I just ordered another discus the same price as that light I decided to try the stingray.


----------



## Blackheart

Glad to be joining the Finnex team! I just purchased my 24/7 48 inch for my 55 gallon for 110 dollars shipped. Not bad.

I would much rather purchase from amazon using my prime, but the fixture is 30 dollars cheaper on fosters & smith right now and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Plantednoob7

Just added the stingray to my tank to go with my 24/7. I am very pleased how the light makes my fish look. Their colors look great.

There are 2 big things with this light I do not like. 

1 is that the cord cannot be unplugged from the driver. Without the cord being able to be unplugged how is a person supposed to plug it inside of a cabinet if that's where the strip is. The 24/7 has this feature. 

#2 is the fixture is very narrow. I wanted more light for the front of the tank since that's where my discus like to hang out. With the fixture being so narrow it is easily blocked by the hinge on my versa tops. Fixture is prob half as wide as the 24/7


----------



## scubabob

I just got my Planted+ 24/7 for my 20 gallon! 

I guess I can say I can now be a member of this group! 

Thanks to Nlewis for the tips and info!


----------



## Alyxandra

I just got mine today! Do most of you actually use the 24/7 setting or just use the Sun setting on a timer? I had been planning on using the 24/7 setting, but I heard you only really get a good 4 hours of premium plant growth light that way. For now, mine is set to Sun for 10 hours.


----------



## Sherminator

I picked up a Finnex FugeRay Planted+ cliplight for my Marineland Portrait...anyone know what the PAR ratings are for it? I'm wondering if its going to be powerful enough to provide lighting for carpeting plants


----------



## clownplanted

I have and love the Finnex 24/7 Planted Plus. Its a great light and my plants for sure love it as well.


----------



## jonsal

Hey fellow hobbyists! I am looking for a LED-lighting for my 71"x24"x20" (WxDxH) (180x60x50centimeters) tank. Been looking around and found the Finnex Planted+ SE 24/7. Since it's a long tank i am considering two 30" to place beside each other to cover the length. Or maybe 2x36" since i hear the mounts can be adjusted inwards allowing a small bit of overhang.

I also love the 24-hour program and besides natural behaviour it would look really nice since it's a living room display tank.

Anyone with similar solutions, will the lighting be enough for easy to medium plants and CO2-addition? Maybe go for 4 ramps?

Thanks!

Jonas (from Sweden)

Attaching an image from when it was newly setup running T5s


----------



## CCShrimp

I'm running the Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 on my 10 gallon! It's a great light!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

jonsal said:


> Hey fellow hobbyists! I am looking for a LED-lighting for my 71"x24"x20" (WxDxH) (180x60x50centimeters) tank. Been looking around and found the Finnex Planted+ SE 24/7. Since it's a long tank i am considering two 30" to place beside each other to cover the length. Or maybe 2x36" since i hear the mounts can be adjusted inwards allowing a small bit of overhang.
> 
> I also love the 24-hour program and besides natural behaviour it would look really nice since it's a living room display tank.
> 
> Anyone with similar solutions, will the lighting be enough for easy to medium plants and CO2-addition? Maybe go for 4 ramps?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jonas (from Sweden)
> 
> Attaching an image from when it was newly setup running T5s


you would need at least 4...............
Recommend going "China Direct" for such a big tank..re: of low or high light you need wide coverage..
72 inch customized led aquarium light for tropical fish Chinese style led aquarium light, View 72inch led light for tropical fish for fresh water fish, Dsuny Product Details from Shenzhen DSunY Electronic Science And Technology Co., Limited on Alibab


----------



## herns

got 18" Finnex Ray2 Daylight for my smaller tank.


----------



## paquetja

Got a 24/7 on my 50g and a planted+ on my 30g. 

Love them both! 

I do wish the ac adapter or cord was detachable on the planted + though (as many have also commented). Such a pain to run the wire, and its short on top of that


----------



## jonsal

jeffkrol said:


> you would need at least 4...............
> Recommend going "China Direct" for such a big tank..re: of low or high light you need wide coverage..


Thank You! I actually ordered one of those Dsuny lights. 72" freshwater WiFi.


----------



## d4rkwolf

I've gotten my Finnex Planted+ cliplight for my betta tank! Still prepping things so I don't have a picture yet but the testing so far looks amazing


----------



## Jeffypoop

I have the rare 18" Finnex Ray II DD 10000k and 7000k, not the dual 7k strip.


----------



## Omar EAZi

My new setup of 120P ADA, was just setup last night so it's pretty new and water is a bit cloudy+ Co2 diffuser makes it look even cloudier. 
Light: Finnex Planted+ 24/7 SE 48"


----------



## viwwo

Hey all, 
I'm getting the 24/7 for my new tank. Do you guys use the 24/7 mode and what do you do about your co2?
Thanks!


----------

